# Summer Cutting Tren cycle(s)



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Having been off since December last year I'm considering my options for a summer cycle. This will be my 6th cycle and the first time with tren. Down to 6% and some size are my goals.

My previous cycle was:

weeks 1-10 250 mg test e

weeks 1-8 100mg tbol (this was too high a dose for me, no different from 40mg in terms of effect)

weeks 2-10 80mg var

pct was 1000 iu hcg eod weeks 14-16

clomid 50mg ed weeks 14-17

nolva weeks 14-18

DAA 3G ed 14-18

creatine 14-18

results were great, I looked huge in gym and was up to about 196lbs at 5'11 at around 8%bf

After pct I'm now 189lbs ( it's been 12 weeks since my last pin) but at around 12% I'm never any fatter than that.

Anyway my cycle is going to star in May for 16 weeks which will be the longest I've ever been on:

125mg test e weeks 1-16

tren ace 75mg eod weeks 1-6

tren ace 75mg eod weeks 10-16

hcg 1000iu every week

i'll have adex at 0.5mg eod and have caber on hand should I need it. I know these will appear moderate doses to some but I react very well to gear. If I need to up the test I will,it's only there as my base for overall health as the tren will be doing the work.

I want to stay on all summer so this blast cruise blast cycle seems like the way to go, if the tren sides are bad I will likely up the test and throw 80mg of var ed instead.

Pct will be as above but with a single 1000mcg shot of triptorelin to start.

Any thoughts? What do you think of the two tren blasts? Good idea or not so much?


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Having been off since December last year I'm considering my options for a summer cycle. This will be my 6th cycle and the first time with tren. Down to 6% and some size are my goals.
> 
> My previous cycle was:
> 
> ...


This is a highly unusual cycle with the break in the middle for the tren. I appreciate the theory, but I'm not sure it's necessary.

I will say this: that's a lot of tren in a short period of time. You will likely be looking a long time recovering.

First tren cycle I did, I used test prop, tren ace, and mast prop 50mg each 3x a week. And the results were stunning.

I would say that tren is a very strong drug. I would start with the lowest dose, so that you can go back to it later without getting insane. 50mg eod is plenty to see big effects. Throw in some masteron prop, and you'll look like a god.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Tren dosage seems fine, I would maybe run the test a little higher and run the tren for the full 16 weeks without a 4 week break though.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> Having been off since December last year I'm considering my options for a summer cycle. This will be my 6th cycle and the first time with tren. Down to 6% and some size are my goals.
> 
> My previous cycle was:
> 
> ...


If that's you in your Avi you look cracking so fair play there.

With regards to your cycle I know it's your first time with tren.

What I would propose is to run tren ace for the first 4 weeks to gauge how you react sides wise. And then if you get on nicely. Add in the same dose of tren enth and keep the ace in for another 2 weeks. And then run the enth for the whole cycle.

I get the logic for the two separate blasts but with tren and cutting I think the longer you can run it the better it gets. Hence the enth pinning eod for 16 weeks gets tiresome. Trust me.

Just my view and how I did my first tren cycle with no issues.

That 4 week tester gives you time to see aswell and still leaves you with 12 weeks of new cycle if you decide to drop the tren


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

^this.. i get less sides and better gain from e myself anyway


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

RowRow said:


> If that's you in your Avi you look cracking so fair play there.
> 
> With regards to your cycle I know it's your first time with tren.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info mate.

I'll only be pinning the Test e once a week, so during the 4 week break from Tren i'll only be pinning once (as opposed to 3 times per week over the 16 weeks it should keep the test levels fairly stable)

After discussing this cycle with other i think i'm going to run caber at a low dose whenever i am taking the tren for mood and libido and to prevent any tren gyno. Any thoughts on that anyone? I'm considering 0.25mg (1/4 tab) twice per week perhaps Monday Thursday. I have no experience with tren or Caber so any advice appreciated!


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Cheers for the info mate.
> 
> I'll only be pinning the Test e once a week, so during the 4 week break from Tren i'll only be pinning once (as opposed to 3 times per week over the 16 weeks it should keep the test levels fairly stable)
> 
> After discussing this cycle with other i think i'm going to run caber at a low dose whenever i am taking the tren for mood and libido and to prevent any tren gyno. Any thoughts on that anyone? I'm considering 0.25mg (1/4 tab) twice per week perhaps Monday Thursday. I have no experience with tren or Caber so any advice appreciated!


Just responding here from your other thread buddy  Yea I been researching caber this morning. I like to research, its tiresome! I have a spare bottle of Tren E at home that I got last year but never used so its been tempting but the tren kinda scares me in a way you know? It might be worth having it some stage but Im still so new to cycling (will be my 3rd this time) http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/259740-first-cutting-cycle.html#post4893175 is where I linked my info.

But not got any feedback yet on it. I tinkering it around before I make my order. It's pretty much a big cut and then a lean gain after to take advantage of a rebound effect from the low to high carbs. Right now Im slowly downing my overall cals in prep for the cut.

Any tips would be great mate, cuz your body is seriously what I want.


----------



## rossljf11 (Oct 4, 2012)

I think this is a great cycle. Pretty much the same as what i'm doing, iv done it before with great results.

I think blast/cruise/blast works very well as well, plus gives you a break from the tren.

I prefer prami over caber at 0.25mg ed for mood and sleep, caber is 0.5mg ew typically.

i'd do the 80mg var with the blasts that would make a very nice summer cylce!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

rossljf11 said:


> I think this is a great cycle. Pretty much the same as what i'm doing, iv done it before with great results.
> 
> I think blast/cruise/blast works very well as well, plus gives you a break from the tren.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about prami, and not sure i can get hold of it.

Do you think Var is necessary when taking Tren? That would be one expensive cycle!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I looked at your cycle mate, it's very complicated. I wouldn't bother with the multiple cycles with breaks. If my goal was to lose body fat i'd alter my diet to calorie deficit (low carb) Sunday to Friday then a re-feed day on saturday (high carb but dont go crazy with the calories). I'd try this for 3 or 4 weeks without touching any fat burners or gear then move onto a cycle tren / anavar / tbol or similar with a low dose of test for max 10 weeks and diet all the way through, you'll still put some size and you'll be low body fat.

Another thing which worked great for me for losing body aft was to skip (with a rope)between sets. I altered my training so instead of listing Dorain Yates style with 2 working sets of 6-8 reps i started doing pyramid sets up to a 1-3 rep max whilst skipping in between them. It was torture but the results were like this....


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

or on my previous cycle adopting similar methods


----------



## rossljf11 (Oct 4, 2012)

looking good bro, no i don't think var is necessary at all but would be a very nice addition, i always like to run an oral during blasts.

prami is usually easier to get hold of than caber, you can get it online. iv ran both, preferred prami just for mood and sleep.


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2003)

sgtsniff said:


> or on my previous cycle adopting similar methods
> View attachment 147491


Looking solid mate, I'd like to get to that low BF in your avi

Whats your diet like? and overall approach to cardio...etc.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Alan said:


> Looking solid mate, I'd like to get to that low BF in your avi
> 
> Whats your diet like? and overall approach to cardio...etc.


The picture you quoted was summer 12. I'm somewhat bigger now (and fatter haha!).

My diet is pretty much IIFYM approach but i keep my carbs low (but never zero, i lost size on a zero carb diet last summer) protein high and fats fairly moderate. I eat 2300 calories Sunday to Friday then have a re-feed day on a Saturday where I'll eat approx 2800 calories and maybe 1500 of which are from carbs.

As for cardio, i don't do a great deal to be honest. I play football on a Sunday and make sure i hit the gym minimum 5 times a week and make sure they are intense sessions as possible.

The way to look at it when your dieting is to make sure calories in are fewer than the calories you expend. The amount of cardio you do is irrelevant if you over eat during the day. Just make sure you stay that extra 20 minutes a day in the gym, you go at least 5 times, preferably 6 and trial as hard as you can. This is easier said than done, i need to listen to my own advice! Haha!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> The picture you quoted was summer 12. I'm somewhat bigger now (and fatter haha!).
> 
> My diet is pretty much IIFYM approach but i keep my carbs low (but never zero, i lost size on a zero carb diet last summer) protein high and fats fairly moderate. I eat 2300 calories Sunday to Friday then have a re-feed day on a Saturday where I'll eat approx 2800 calories and maybe 1500 of which are from carbs.
> 
> ...


What ae your macros split on this diet mate and how much below maintenance is 2300cals for you??


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not sure on the macro split, it's roughly 60/20/20 Protein/fats/carbs.

Maintenance is around 2600-2800 for me.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I think the plan itself is ok but the tren dose is to low if you go low on the test the tren should be higher than that I don't think you will get the kick your looking for.

It's a big drop in dose compared to your last cycle even with tren this time it won't make up for that


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2003)

sgtsniff said:


> The picture you quoted was summer 12. I'm somewhat bigger now (and fatter haha!).
> 
> My diet is pretty much IIFYM approach but i keep my carbs low (but never zero, i lost size on a zero carb diet last summer) protein high and fats fairly moderate. I eat 2300 calories Sunday to Friday then have a re-feed day on a Saturday where I'll eat approx 2800 calories and maybe 1500 of which are from carbs.
> 
> ...


thanks very much for the response, good plan and lay out. seems to work for you well. currently following a similar regime, just started though, im out of shape lol


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Alan said:


> thanks very much for the response, good plan and lay out. seems to work for you well. currently following a similar regime, just started though, im out of shape lol


Same mate, i''ll post a couple of pictures before i start my cycle. I'm also out of shape perhaps 12%bf or maybe slightly more , it's only 11:53 and up to now i have eaten: a peanut butter and nutela bagel, a chicken and chilli cheese sandwich and the left overs from last night's curry made by the gf. haha!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> I think the plan itself is ok but the tren dose is to low if you go low on the test the tren should be higher than that I don't think you will get the kick your looking for.
> 
> It's a big drop in dose compared to your last cycle even with tren this time it won't make up for that


Cheers for the advice mate, how do you think the tren should be dosed? I think 75mg 3 times per week should be enough personally (seeing as it's considered a pretty moderate dosage but open to suggestions to the contrary.

I took 100mg ed of T-bol on my previous cycle which was a complete waste of gear, i had no more pronounced effect than from taking 40mg. If after 2 or 3 weeks the results aren't what i was hoping i can always increase the dosage.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sgtsniff said:


> Cheers for the advice mate, how do you think the tren should be dosed? I think 75mg 3 times per week should be enough personally (seeing as it's considered a pretty moderate dosage but open to suggestions to the contrary.
> 
> I took 100mg ed of T-bol on my previous cycle which was a complete waste of gear, i had no more pronounced effect than from taking 40mg. If after 2 or 3 weeks the results aren't what i was hoping i can always increase the dosage.


That works out a total of 375mg PW for both.. which is low i think, if you dont get what your looking for first few weeks you will be tempted to forget your mid cruise and stay on.. which i predict will happen

I would go in with a minimum of 400mg tren with 125mg test and 500mg would be my recommendation for optimal results..

I would want a 'hit' for the first 6 weeks with fast esters, its the best time to make quality gains and coming from off cycle.

I would also use prop for the first 6 weeks and start the test e 125mg for your cruise carrying it on for the second part of your cycle.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> That works out a total of 375mg PW for both.. which is low i think, if you dont get what your looking for first few weeks you will be tempted to forget your mid cruise and stay on.. which i predict will happen
> 
> I would go in with a minimum of 400mg tren with 125mg test and 500mg would be my recommendation for optimal results..
> 
> ...


Thanks again. I'm thinking the first week of my cycle i'll start with 250mg of Test E then the following week start the tren just to get my test levels up, i presume that's why you are suggesting the prop? I'd take prop throughout but for some reason it gives me acne on my shoulders (Test e doesn't and i have no idea why) and the PIP is something i can do without.

Like i say i'll keep a log on here so will let you know how i get on with the moderate dose. I'm staying on all summer so i can adjust the dose in a similar fashion which you describe should i need to. I think 75mg eod will be enough though personally; albeit through ignorance as i have never tried Tren before!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> That works out a total of 375mg PW for both.. which is low i think, if you dont get what your looking for first few weeks you will be tempted to forget your mid cruise and stay on.. which i predict will happen
> 
> I would go in with a minimum of 400mg tren with 125mg test and 500mg would be my recommendation for optimal results..
> 
> ...


What do you think of going with proviron rather than Test E mate? I have a fair amount of it left over from another cycle, it would mean i can scrap the AI (adex) and just run tren, Proviron and caber?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sgtsniff said:


> What do you think of going with proviron rather than Test E mate? I have a fair amount of it left over from another cycle, it would mean i can scrap the AI (adex) and just run tren, Proviron and caber?


Well my option is your already low on the dose and it will be a mild cycle overall.. Iv seen quite a few guys now going in with low dose tren and test and everyone thinks they got bunk tren waiting for the hit that doesn't come.

The worst cycle i done to date was 50mg of prov ed, 200mg of deca PW & 20mg of winstrol for 12 weeks.. i thought it would be a nice mild easy start back cycle after 5 yrs off.. i was wrong, gains were virtually non existent.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Well my option is your already low on the dose and it will be a mild cycle overall.. Iv seen quite a few guys now going in with low dose tren and test and everyone thinks they got bunk tren waiting for the hit that doesn't come.
> 
> The worst cycle i done to date was 50mg of prov ed, 200mg of deca PW & 20mg of winstrol for 12 weeks.. i thought it would be a nice mild easy start back cycle after 5 yrs off.. i was wrong, gains were virtually non existent.


The worst cycle i done to date was 50mg of prov ed, 200mg of deca PW & 20mg of winstrol for 12 weeks.. i thought it would be a nice mild easy start back cycle after 5 yrs off.. i was wrong, gains were virtually non existent.[/QUOT

Haha, that does sound a like a weak cycle. Ive had great gains from 100mg Var alone (saying that it was my first cycle).

Do you suffer with acne at all during cycle Lee? That's my main concern with Tren.

Prop and Sust give me a bit of bacne but var and tbol gives me no problems at all, it tends to be high androgens that cause it so i'm expecting tren to be bad. Would accutane be a good bet if this was the case? (PCT is actually the worst of all, i get savage bacne when i come off, it's only just starting to calm down and it's been 3 months since my last pin.)


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sgtsniff said:


> The worst cycle i done to date was 50mg of prov ed, 200mg of deca PW & 20mg of winstrol for 12 weeks.. i thought it would be a nice mild easy start back cycle after 5 yrs off.. i was wrong, gains were virtually non existent.[/QUOT
> 
> Haha, that does sound a like a weak cycle. Ive had great gains from 100mg Var alone (saying that it was my first cycle).
> 
> ...


Worst acne iv had was off 1g + of test experimenting with doses, I added mast p in and it went berserk.. i had problems for over a year after.

I rarely go over 1g total of mixed compounds now and don't get any trouble.

Everyone's different and any things possible but what dose test were you running?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Worst acne iv had was off 1g + of test experimenting with doses, I added mast p in and it went berserk.. i had problems for over a year after.
> 
> I rarely go over 1g total of mixed compounds now and don't get any trouble.
> 
> Everyone's different and any things possible but what dose test were you running?


500mg Sust and similar prop. The pip from both was awful. Did you try accutane?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sgtsniff said:


> 500mg Sust and similar prop. The pip from both was awful. Did you try accutane?


No i get free sunbeds in the gym and used them regularly, didn't fancy tane and just put up with it

Cleared up fully on the high tren low test cycle I done, you may be fine.


----------



## abducted51 (Sep 27, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Cleared up fully on the high tren low test cycle I done, you may be fine.


Yep, same here. No signs of acne at all at the moment on low test, high(ish) tren.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

abducted51 said:


> Yep, same here. No signs of acne at all at the moment on low test, high(ish) tren.


what dose are you running mate?


----------



## abducted51 (Sep 27, 2012)

Was on 100mg Tren A EOD, along with 50mg prop EOD. Done this for just over a month before upping to 80mg tren ED, with 30mg prop ED. Following an IF style diet. Bodyfat has dropped considerably while scales are creeping up slowly. Happy so far and will add in masteron soon.


----------



## abducted51 (Sep 27, 2012)

Be happy as hell if I can continue to lose bodyfat till it's as low as yours btw!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Lads,

This is my cycle. I'm due to start within the next couple of weeks so any additional feedback , other than that already received, would be great.

I might go without the T3, I've heard Tren lowers natural T3 production but an overactive thyroid can contribute to increased progesterone/prolactin sides. Any experience? I'm taking caber throughout as shown and have T3 to hand should i get any lethargy.

I'm starting with a low dose of accutane and will work my way up to a higher dose dependent on the sides.

I've upped the tren dose to 100mg eod (from 75mmg because the gear i have is 100mg per ml)

Cheers


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

abducted51 said:


> Be happy as hell if I can continue to lose bodyfat till it's as low as yours btw!


Cheers mate, that was from a Var only 100mg ed!


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Having been off since December last year I'm considering my options for a summer cycle. This will be my 6th cycle and the first time with tren. Down to 6% and some size are my goals.
> 
> My previous cycle was:
> 
> ...


Why the break from Tren weeks 7 through 9?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

danefox said:


> Why the break from Tren weeks 7 through 9?


So i'm not on tren for the full 16 weeks and after 4 weeks off it will be completely out of my system and will work with great effect again once i re-start.

The effects taper off after 6-7 weeks from what i've heard and what i've experienced on previous cycles albeit on different compounds.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> So i'm not on tren for the full 16 weeks and after 4 weeks off it will be completely out of my system and will work with great effect again once i re-start.
> 
> The effects taper off after 6-7 weeks from what i've heard and what i've experienced on previous cycles albeit on different compounds.


I have to say that for me with tren the effects get more pronounced the longer you stay on it.


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> So i'm not on tren for the full 16 weeks and after 4 weeks off it will be completely out of my system and will work with great effect again once i re-start.
> 
> The effects taper off after 6-7 weeks from what i've heard and what i've experienced on previous cycles albeit on different compounds.


From what I have read on Tren, the optimal time would be 10 weeks. Although many stop short of that due to sides. My last cycle was Test E and Tri-Tren with Dbol before each workout. Start to finish was 12 weeks. Cycle got side tracked a bit as I got diagnosed with shingles around week 4. So could only do minimal workouts for about 6 weeks due to the pain. Hopefully, next time will go a bit smoother.

Good luck with your cycle. On a side note, did you just change your AVI? If that is current, doesn't look like you need to cut at all.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> View attachment 147858
> 
> 
> Lads,
> ...


You say your doing tren 100mg EOD yet the chart shows your actualy only doing it Monday Wednesday Friday ? EOD is mon wed fri sun tues thurs sat mon ect.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

danefox said:


> From what I have read on Tren, the optimal time would be 10 weeks. Although many stop short of that due to sides. My last cycle was Test E and Tri-Tren with Dbol before each workout. Start to finish was 12 weeks. Cycle got side tracked a bit as I got diagnosed with shingles around week 4. So could only do minimal workouts for about 6 weeks due to the pain. Hopefully, next time will go a bit smoother.
> 
> Good luck with your cycle. On a side note, did you just change your AVI? If that is current, doesn't look like you need to cut at all.


No that picture was from summer 2013, the one before was summer 2012 so mid summer i'll put my new one up haha. I'll put some photos of my condition prior to starting, im not in bad shape by any means but Ive been off cycle since December and I've put a bit of body fat.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

GeordieOak70 said:


> You say your doing tren 100mg EOD yet the chart shows your actualy only doing it Monday Wednesday Friday ? EOD is mon wed fri sun tues thurs sat mon ect.


well spotted, will be eod.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> well spotted, will be eod.


Was not being a cnut just pointing it out lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I have to say that for me with tren the effects get more pronounced the longer you stay on it.


Agreed!! I've been on tren since just before new year and although the normal sides (insomnia, night sweats etc) haven't got any worse, I'm just starting to feel kinda ill and run down in general. If it doesn't get better in the next couple weeks I think I'll have to tap out and drop down to a cruise.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Agreed!! I've been on tren since just before new year and although the normal sides (insomnia, night sweats etc) haven't got any worse, I'm just starting to feel kinda ill and run down in general. If it doesn't get better in the next couple weeks I think I'll have to tap out and drop down to a cruise.


It is horrendous a towards the end of my last long tren run I was close to killing people.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

RowRow said:


> It is horrendous a towards the end of my last long tren run I was close to killing people.


Do you think 10 weeks is too long mate? Using WC stuff next month

1-3 Tren A 100mg ED

1-10 Tren E 400mg PW

1-10 Test E 250mg PW


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Do you think 10 weeks is too long mate? Using WC stuff next month
> 
> 1-3 Tren A 100mg ED
> 
> ...


I think 10 weeks is fine as far as cycle length.

Around week 16 was the cut off point for me after that paranoia and irritability just went too far .


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I think 10 weeks is fine as far as cycle length.
> 
> Around week 16 was the cut off point for me after that paranoia and irritability just went too far .


A mate of mine was on Tren E for about 12 weeks and i was consistently talking him out of topping himself. He's a bit nuts anyway but never like that! It's crazy how it messes with your mind it seems.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> A mate of mine was on Tren E for about 12 weeks and i was consistently talking him out of topping himself. He's a bit nuts anyway but never like that! It's crazy how it messes with your mind it seems.


Yeah had those very dark moments aswell. What's the point feelings of having no point in living.

Seems more pronounced on enth for me. Ace is more immediate aggression enth the messed up head


----------



## abducted51 (Sep 27, 2012)

Is 0.25mg caber twice a week the std dose? I've been taking 0.5mg x2, and wondering if i can lower it?


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Summer Cutting? Isn't that a song from 'grease'?

Summer cutting, happened so fast, summer cutting, had me a 'blast' .

Not that I've ever watched Grease you understand....cough.


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

I am on a low test / higher tren cycle. Around 125mg Test ew and 350mg Tren A ew. Doses split in eod.

Using Caber 0,5mg e6d. And thats it. Will raise Tren dose if my new gear arrives.

12 or 13ml of tren are empty. Changes are good and I have no sides but beeing a bit more sensible


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I have recently ran a four week blast as follows : -

Tren E 800mg

Test E 450mg

Mast E 300mg

Var 100mg ED

Results were great, never looked better, nice and lean solid physique with great shape.

The mental sides were fine, previously I ran test higher than Tren which caused some mental problems like excessive agression / paranoid thoughts.

I would say Tren at this dose has given me serious indigestion and occasional bloating / cramps, ultimately tho I would take everything on board, approach with caution and just do trial and error.

You seem like a smart lad with everything else in order and a great base physique, best of luck to ya :beer:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I have recently ran a four week blast as follows : -
> 
> Tren E 800mg
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. I'll post pics of my shape before i start. I've been taking the p155 with drink and food over the past few weeks (as a means to enjoy what time i have left before i start my cut) which has left me with more work to do unfortunately.

I might throw in some mast when (if) i get low enough body fat to see the benefit! It seems each cycle i get a little lazier with my diet, unless i have a holiday or similar to train for a lack that extra motivation and the biscuits just manage to slip into my mouth throughout the day haha!

You are looking class in your avi mate, think i might have to sort myself some tats!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Lads is running test lower than tren a new concept / idea? It seems like an obvious way to do it.

All the premixed gear the test is either the same mg or higher mg per ml?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> Lads is running test lower than tren a new concept / idea? It seems like an obvious way to do it.
> 
> All the premixed gear the test is either the same mg or higher mg per ml?


One of those questions where you'll get alot of different answers.

I cant remember who but a competitor on here said that any other time he would run Test higher than Tren if aiming for a lean bulk (obviously the test will bring a little additional watery weight from aromatose conversion) but for pre competition he would run tren higher (in an effort to reduce the water and harden muscle for a more defined look).

The cycle I listed above was a trial cut for a comp I am looking to enter later this year and for a holiday in Egypt so with my goal being a more lean look I thought I try Tren higher, as above mentally all was good, but experienced some stomach discomfort and acid reflux issues which I believe to be due to the tren (they have since gone now cycle has finished).

Physique however was excellent and having run Test higher than tren previously, IME if an out and out cut was my goal my tren dose with be higher than test (but maybe not as high as 800mg again).

I threw in Mast, Var and clen and was very please with what I acheived.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I have started my cycle a week early, i had my first pin Friday and another yesterday.

I couldn't find my caber this morning (i'm taking o.5 twice a week), i started to panic because i'm of jewish decent and it cost me 40 quid. After re-tracing my steps i thought the only place it could be was in a dog poo bag used to dispose of my used medical supplies from friday night which was now living at the very bottom of my wheelie bin in the garden. So, after turning the bin on its side in my garden (in the p155ing down rain) looking like a hobo (naturally) i managed to find them, not before picking out the incorrect dog poo bag in the first instance, thankfully a quick squeeze of the contents is all that was required; caber doesnt feel much like dog sausage. Thank Christ.

Anyway, 4th day in and feel completely normal, if not a little deprived of my dignity after the whole caber fiasco.

(i'm using NP Tren A and Test E, i forgot to take any starting photos so will endevour to do so today or tomorrow)


----------



## abducted51 (Sep 27, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> I have started my cycle a week early, i had my first pin Friday and another yesterday.
> 
> I couldn't find my caber this morning (i'm taking o.5 twice a week), i started to panic because i'm of jewish decent and it cost me 40 quid. After re-tracing my steps i thought the only place it could be was in a dog poo bag used to dispose of my used medical supplies from friday night which was now living at the very bottom of my wheelie bin in the garden. *So, after turning the bin on its side in my garden (in the p155ing down rain) looking like a hobo (naturally) i managed to find them, not before picking out the incorrect dog poo bag in the first instance, thankfully a quick squeeze of the contents is all that was required; caber doesnt feel much like dog sausage. *Thank Christ.
> 
> ...


Haha, awesome!! Tren ****ing with your mind already:rolleye:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm intrigued to see how this goes.. I'm contemplating if I should go with short esters or long and short for my next cycle which will be test tren mast..


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

abducted51 said:


> Haha, awesome!! Tren ****ing with your mind already:rolleye:


I think Tren helped me find it, usually that would never have been found!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> I think Tren helped me find it, usually that would never have been found!


Looking good in your avi, is that recent? I'm worried to used tren coz of tren cough?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Looking good in your avi, is that recent? I'm worried to used tren coz of tren cough?


It was from last summer. I'm not bothered really, i just have some water on the side just in case. Only thing i'm bothered about is bacne.

I clipped a vein yesterday and was expecting it and was slightly disappointing it didn't come on. That said, i'm sure when it does it will be the worst thing ever. Can't wait.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> It was from last summer. I'm not bothered really, i just have some water on the side just in case. Only thing i'm bothered about is bacne.
> 
> I clipped a vein yesterday and was expecting it and was slightly disappointing it didn't come on. That said, i'm sure when it does it will be the worst thing ever. Can't wait.


Haha I'm fking dreading it! I already go stiff when I jab lol


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Haha I'm fking dreading it! I already go stiff when I jab lol


I'm not a fan really. I'm not sure anyone is? I'm jabbing my delts for the first time (first one will be tomorrow) cant wait for that. :thumbdown:

All my other cycles have been one or 2 pins per week. I have to say though the NP is smooth, no PIP.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> I'm not a fan really. I'm not sure anyone is? I'm jabbing my delts for the first time (first one will be tomorrow) cant wait for that. :thumbdown:
> 
> All my other cycles have been one or 2 pins per week. I have to say though the NP is smooth, no PIP.


Nice, I had a jab for Egypt in my delt from a nurse.. 2ml of it and didn't feel a thing.

Your shape is where I am aiming for..


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Nice, I had a jab for Egypt in my delt from a nurse.. 2ml of it and didn't feel a thing.
> 
> Your shape is where I am aiming for..


Cheers mate, i'm aiming for that shape too haha.

Day 4 update : My Diet has been shocking today:

Protein shake

Ham and cheese butty

Packet of snacker jacks

twix

Protein flapjack

2 malted milk biscuits

a custard doughnut

a 200g packet of ham

For dinner I'm just going to have an omelet, I'm all carbed out. I'm supposed to be on a calorie defect so can only allow myself 200 or so more today.

Tonight at the gym it's hamstrings calves and core, I've split my leg day into two because they're lagging. I hit quads yesterday and only did two exercises in a pyramid set (squats and leg extensions). I probably did around 30 sets and my quads and glutes feel hammered today.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Well i ended up having curry for tea, the gym was decent though. Hams and calves ruined.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll be interested how you get on with only 125mg test a week, seen most do 250mg with higher tren, I'm doing 250 test and 400 tren a week


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

I have just little sites. And none from test. I sweat a lot during training, maybe a liitle worse sleep, but not sure. And thats it.

I like the way my body is changing.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 5

I feel good at the minute but its only 5 days in. I also have been sweating a lot more during training but then again my pre-workout makes me sweat a lot and I've just started using it again. No problems with sleep thus far....

diet hasn't been great today, just had my last meal in work. todays food consists of the following:

2 x Protein shakes (protein only)

Chicken Curry and basmati rice (small amount of sauce)

8 rice cakes

Chicken breast approx 200g in tikka spice

Prawn cocktail Walkers crisps (no idea why i ate those)

1 x hobnob

a bag of malteasers

Approx 2000 cals

Again i can only really have about 200 calories for tea so will have that omelet i promised myself yesterday. As you can see, i follow if it fits your macros.

Gym tonight was good (shoulders) no noticeable difference in strength and didn't get a sweat on. Pinned another 100mg of tren which was niiiiiice and smooth.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 6

I felt pretty anxious last night and this morning, not sure that it has anything to do with the gear though. I have quite a high pressure job and I'm studying an MSc and it's exam results day today..i passed by the way:beer:

It took me a while to get to sleep but i slept right through and felt fresh when i got up.

Diet

Much better today:

2 protein shakes

chicken breast in tikka spice with 250g basmati rice

60g of seeds and dried fruit

1 x hobnob

Not sure what i'll be having for tea. (I had spaghetti and meatballs in the end - i think i had 2300 or so calories today)

Back day at the gym later, will update when i get home. More studying to do also:death:

It was back day, i felt really good in the gym, no noticeable increase in strength but the pumps were great. Lower back pumps from the deadlifts were there but not painful. I'm starting to look a lot more full which im surprised at considering i'm only 6 days in, funnily enough i've dropped a couple of lbs on the scales.

I got to sleep no problem at all, good nights kip actually.

I haven't commented on the D-Hacks accutane i have been using up to now. I was going to take half a tab (15mg) twice per week but thought i'd try 30mg (1 tab) per day at first and see how i get on with it. I don't want to jinx it but it appears to be doing the trick, my skin is starting to clear up even after a week of use, i just hope it continues. I have noticed some side effects though, the inside of my mouth and my lips are dry so I'm taking a very hetrosexual lip balm. I'm also taking lymecycline (antibiotics) 408mg per day as prescribed by my GP which had worked for me in the past but didn't seem to be doing a great deal this time.


----------



## abducted51 (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats on the exam pass, and please keep updating. Following with interest.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

abducted51 said:


> Congrats on the exam pass, and please keep updating. Following with interest.


Cheers mate, will do!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 7

Cracking nights sleep. I woke up in a good mood today, i had my tunes full blast in the car singing along and wasn't bothered if half of south manchester was watching.

I weighed myself this morning on a new set of digital scales. The last time i weighed myself in the gym i was around 86.5kg or 13 stone 7 (ish). I weighed myself this morning knowing that i had lost maybe a lb or two but i was 12 stone 12 or 81.5kg, there is no way i have lost that much weight as I've only just started dieting. I'll check on the gym scales tonight but something isn't right. (I'm 5'11" by the way)

I have treated myself a bit with my diet today:

2 x protein shakes (will have the second at around 15:00)

1 x chicken tikka pasty

chicken pasta salad

60g of nuts and dried fruit

2 bags of salted popcorn @ 70 cals each (not sure on the weight)

Again no idea what I'll be having for tea later (I had 3 Old El Paso beef taco's...without cheese. They were incredible!)

My skin seems a bit oily today, skin is clear though on my face and my back is clearing up great (as i mentioned on yesterdays post), still have dry lips and mouth though, been swigging water like its going out of fashion which has helped. No sides from the gear yet other than I'm pretty horny most of the time, not massively but certainly more so than usual.

It was chest day. No noticeable increase in strength as yet. Pretty savage delt pumps though which made fly movements pretty uncomfortable but not impossible. Pressing was fine on the other hand and was benching my usual weight (I pyramid up to 100kg typically) I'm not that strong tbh.

I've started feeling pretty anxious again although it's certainly not the gear. A pre existing nob injury flared up again yesterday, which would be enough to bum anyone out and it definitely was enough to give me a momentary sense of humor relapse. Thankfully my missus was on form and decided to ridicule me about it most of the night which brought me back around and I was my usual self before bed time, we have an unspoken agreement that we deal with unpleasant situations with humour. I better see my urologist again, joy!:no:

anyway rest day tomorrow, will be hitting Arms Saturday morning:thumb:


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> I haven't commented on the D-Hacks accutane i have been using up to now. I was going to take half a tab (15mg) twice per week but thought i'd try 30mg (1 tab) per day at first and see how i get on with it. I don't want to jinx it but it appears to be doing the trick, my skin is starting to clear up even after a week of use, i just hope it continues. I have noticed some side effects though, the inside of my mouth and my lips are dry so I'm taking a very hetrosexual lip balm. I'm also taking lymecycline (antibiotics) 408mg per day as prescribed by my GP which had worked for me in the past but didn't seem to be doing a great deal this time.


I would lower the dose of the Accutane personally mate. It will clear in a few weeks but the sides are definitely worse at that dose!! I do 20mg E3D plus a 10min sunbed and it does the trick. If you can get your hands on some apricot scrub (Tesco etc usually have it) that helps too.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Matthew5 said:


> I would lower the dose of the Accutane personally mate. It will clear in a few weeks but the sides are definitely worse at that dose!! I do 20mg E3D plus a 10min sunbed and it does the trick. If you can get your hands on some apricot scrub (Tesco etc usually have it) that helps too.


Cheers mate. I'm gonna carry on and nuke it for as long as the sides are bearable. I will drop down to maintenance dose then.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 8

Sleep wasn't great last night. I woke up at around 01:30 with a bit of a night sweat going on. The missus was awake too funnily enough so we had a bit of a chat and a biscuit. I felt a little more tired than usual when i got up this morning but i still had 6 hours or so. I also looked a little flat when i got up, then again i am on calorie deficit despite it being a relatively high carb one.

The gym was good last night, i am starting to look fuller for sure particularly my upper pec. I trained in my hoody for the first 20 mins or so, so there was a nice reveal when i took it off (i had a tank on underneath, not a stringer though. I don't agree with any nipples on show in the gym....men's nipples anyway). Towards the end i developed an uncomfortable shoulder pump in my left shoulder which made flys quite difficult, i soldiered through and reduced the weight. My strength hasn't increased as yet, the shoulder pump didn't affect my pressing and i was lifting pretty much my usual weight.

Diet today as follows

Beef taco (with basmati rice instead of a taco)

A beef taco (with an actual taco)

2 x protein shakes

1 x Pecan pie pastry (from Salisbury's)

Lots of water

A 70 cal bag of popcorn.

Friday has been chippy tea night for the past couple of months, with my diet i think i might swerve it and go for something else (perhaps get a subway as its around the corner)...the missus won't be happy though, oh well!

It's rest day today, I'm going to study for a while and then watch a film with her i think, then try and get a good nights sleep. I'll be training arms tomorrow (Bi's, tri's and forearms) which is always a decent one with the lads on a weekend. Looking forward to the pumps :clap:

Skin is looking good also, i still have dry lips and mouth but it is certainly manageable, i forgot to take my accutane this morning so i'll take it when i get home. m(I actually dropped it in the bin by mistake whilst i was disposing of my used medical supplies last night...there is a common theme occurring there).

Overall life is good. Have a good weekend if anyone is actually reading this! :beer:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 9

I'm starting to struggle with my sleep now. I manage to get to sleep fine but I wake up in the middle of the night ( it was 03:30 last night) and find it mighty difficult to drift back off. I managed it at about 06:00 but have felt a little tired through the day. No night sweats other than on Wednesday night.

I had my first shot of HCG today (750iu) I shoot it in my stomach sub-cutaneous and the lil bugger stings sometimes, which it did today. My sterile vials haven't come despite me ordering a week ago so I've put the barrel in the fridge with 5000iu diluted with 1ml of water.

I seem to be in a good mood all the time, I can't do enough for people at the minute which isn't really like me. My sex drive is through the roof, I have spent much of the day chasing the missus around.

It was arms day at the gym, my strength is starting to improve a little but not massively. It was a good session anyway had a laugh with the lads as is usually the case on Saturday. Looking forward to hitting legs tomorrow (I'm training 6 days per week). I had some good pumps nothing exceptional, if anything I looked like I was carrying a bit of water around my tri's. I am quite high body fat at the moment so will see how this develops over the weeks.

The diet has inevitably been poor with it being a Saturday:

2 x protein shakes

1 bowl of shredded wheat with Splenda

A Bruce lee burger and fries from TGI fridays

A vodka cocktail

A bag of 100 cal popcorn

Half a garlic bread pizza with olive oil and balsamic vinegar

I.ll have the second protein shake before bed but Saturdays are always my cheat day.

The accutane has been a revelation, I can't believe how effective it has been in such a short space of time. I recommend it to anyone who has acne issues on or off cycle (currently taking 30mg per day but about to drop it 15mg), I haven't had any new spots at all in the last 3 or 4 days and the others are healing well. Made up with it.

Anyway things are going well, I'm due to pin again tomorrow sticking to my doses as planned. I have noticed my scalp is a little itchy but I suffer with that even off cycle I'll pick up some nizoral tomorrow and use that a couple times a week throughout. I'm pretty lucky that I'm 29 and have a full head of hair!

Anyway enjoy your Saturday! Looking forward to the boxing tonight, I don't think staying up for it should be a problem considering!

:whistling:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

My fourth day of tren today. Couldn't sleep last night, my ex Mrs wouldn't put out. Could be insomnia from the tren or just being pi5sed off with her. She said I was breathing heavy in my sleep mind.

Noticed any physical changes yet? Apart from chest


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> My fourth day of tren today. Couldn't sleep last night, my ex Mrs wouldn't put out. Could be insomnia from the tren or just being pi5sed off with her. She said I was breathing heavy in my sleep mind.
> 
> Noticed any physical changes yet? Apart from chest


Not really mate, I look fuller but nothing noticeable to the missus or anyone else. Early days yet though. Which lab / ester you using?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

sgtsniff said:


> Not really mate, I look fuller but nothing noticeable to the missus or anyone else. Early days yet though. Which lab / ester you using?


Using WC Tren E at 400mg for 10 weeks, Tren ace at 100mg ED for the first 3 weeks to kickstart, and blue heart dbols too. Not really feeling much strength yet, pumps are sick though.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Theorist said:


> Tren dosage seems fine, I would maybe run the test a little higher and run the tren for the full 16 weeks without a 4 week break though.


r u for real??


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Using WC Tren E at 400mg for 10 weeks, Tren ace at 100mg ED for the first 3 weeks to kickstart, and blue heart dbols too. Not really feeling much strength yet, pumps are sick though.


So your're taking 1.1g of tren and dbol at the min? ****. No wonder.

I'd go for wildcat because they appear good value but I've bought two vials before that were dud (tri-test500 and test cyp250) , I know lots of guys rave about them but that's my experience. Any pip? There is none with the neuro pharma which is always nice.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

sgtsniff said:


> So your're taking 1.1g of tren and dbol at the min? ****. No wonder.
> 
> I'd go for wildcat because they appear good value but I've bought two vials before that were dud (tri-test500 and test cyp250) , I know lots of guys rave about them but that's my experience. Any pip? There is none with the neuro pharma which is always nice.


Yeah, doesn't feel like it though, 4 jabs in, 16 to go at this dose :lol:

Yeah they're very good value, just depends on how high up your source is. Tren E is fine, as is the Test E, Tren Ace does ache a bit.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

sgtsniff said:


> Having been off since December last year I'm considering my options for a summer cycle. This will be my 6th cycle and the first time with tren. Down to 6% and some size are my goals.
> 
> My previous cycle was:
> 
> ...


look great in the avi mate..... surely ur diet was different or are u always eating like this?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> So your're taking 1.1g of tren and dbol at the min? ****. No wonder.
> 
> I'd go for wildcat because they appear good value but I've bought two vials before that were dud (tri-test500 and test cyp250) , I know lots of guys rave about them but that's my experience. Any pip? There is none with the neuro pharma which is always nice.


What doses are you taking? And NP seems to be raved about in the Midlands, where you from pal


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Ragingagain said:


> look great in the avi mate..... surely ur diet was different or are u always eating like this?


If It fits your macros mate, I always eat like this. I only monitor protein and calories. Saturday I eat what I want though

Having just written the above I remembered I was trying paleo diet for a couple weeks, perhaps before the above was taken. It was a struggle and gave me little to no benefit above ifym.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> What doses are you taking? And NP seems to be raved about in the Midlands, where you from pal


100mg ace eod mate. I'm from Cheshire.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Using WC Tren E at 400mg for 10 weeks, Tren ace at 100mg ED for the first 3 weeks to kickstart, and blue heart dbols too. Not really feeling much strength yet, pumps are sick though.


Thats a lot of tren bro, be interesting when the tren e cuts in


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I've started taking these this week. 

Anyone rate them. I mean vitamin tablets in general...


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 10

Things are starting to change. I didn't get the best nights sleep, I have really vivid dreams (not nightmares though) and they wake me up, so it seems I'm being woken up 3,4 times per night. I set my alarm for the Pacquiao fight but it was after just getting back to sleep after a dream so I didn't bother watching it in the end. Box Nation doesn't let you record the fight either for some reason.

My good mood has started to fade, my temper has been notably shorter today. I've had to bite my tongue a couple of times, I went for Sunday dinner with the family and the slightest annoyance seemed amplified. I have been able to control it and these moments were only for a few seconds or so but it's definite progression from yesterday.

I'm starting to pack on size now for sure, little by little. When my training partner picked me up for leg day he noticed right away, he's doing the same cycle with the same gear but only started on Friday. Strength is certainly increasing now, the amount I'm lifting has increased a touch but I feel like I could bust 20 reps out where previously 10-15 was a real struggle, I stayed in there for a good hour which was followed by a 3 hour walk with my cardio buddy George 

diet

2 x protein shakes

Steak burrito with garlic ciabatta

Bag of 50 cal popcorn

Bacon and cheese bagel

Half a pizza ristorante

A weight watchers toffee desert

The accutane is still doing the job, my bottom lip is really dry though and now some of the skin has started to flake off, I have reduced the dose to 15mg per day (from 30mg)

As I'm typing this I feel a little irritable, maybe because I'm tired from last night. Anyway time to finish off the Jason Statham film I've started. Hope all had a good weekend. Life is g......alright


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 11

I felt great this morning, full nights sleep and had no issues getting up and taking the dog out. I was only at work for half the day so maybe that's why. I have some pretty wild dreams though, usually about football? No nightmares yet.

I felt fine through the day and eventually got to the gym at about 18:00, despite feeling fine all day I found myself pretty out of breath when I started training, it eased a little the longer I stayed but I struggled with standing military press today and my strength was down a touch from last week. I was lifting less today than I do when I'm off cycle? I'll put it down to a lack of calories.

I'm slowly leaning out, I'm starting to look quite dry around my delts, particularly when performing an arms stretched front raise with the 20kg plate, feathers on show for the first time in a while.

diet

2 x protein shakes

1 x bag of snacker jacks

1 x ham and cheese sandwich

1 bag of velvet rice cake style crisps (87 calories)

1 skinny blueberry muffin from Starbucks

A tall latte from Starbucks

A 2 yolk 4 white omelette

A ski lemon mousse

And that is all today, perhaps I'll have a small protein shake before bed

As I'm typing this I'm really tired, perhaps gonna go to bed at half 9. I seem to be tired all the time at the minute even if I sleep through the night.

My skin is looking good still, my shoulders are starting to get a little dry so I moisturise in the morning and I don't seem to have any problems. My bottom lip is dry, I've nearly smashed in a full heterosexual male lip balm, it isn't causing me major grief so I'm not fussed. The accutane is great, I know I've been raving on about it but seriously can't recommend it enough, I've dropped the dose down to 15mg per day.

The jabs are still smooth, only one has given me any pip which was in my left glute. I'll be shooting in my delt tomorrow for the first time ever, I usually use the green 1.5" pins but I bought some blues especially.

Anyway gonna jump in bed. I'm going to treat myself to a peanut butter and jam bagel for breakfast tomorrow....I'm starving!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 12

I feel compelled to write something early today. I woke up in a foul mood, my sex drive has plummeted (probably because i have been taking adex .5mg 3 times per week so I've dropped it for the foreseeable), i looked flat this morning despite being 1lb heavier on the scales and i have a spot on my lower back (singular, and the only one Ive had in a week or so where as previously i was getting around 5 per day). Also i woke up last night with a mild night sweat going on having had a mental dream about something, it was the mildest of sweats though.

Remedial action as follows:

I have increased the accutane back up to 30mg per day (having dropped it to 15mg for last couple of days)

I have dropped the adex

It's only been 12 days and having never cycled with Tren before i thought my strength would be up now and i'd be looking bigger...now on Sunday i thought i was bigger, but i had a new t shirt on that was pretty tight? My training partner said i looked bigger on Thursday but i was wearing a smaller vest? I certainly don't feel much bigger and actually i appeared smaller this morning then i did before i started my gear!

I really struggled with my shoulder session yesterday, i expected to be an Adonis by now but maybe i expected way too much. It has only been 12 days after all! On all my previous cycles i didn't notice much or anything until maybe 4 weeks in but I'm seriously considering upping my dose of Tren to 75mg ed (from 100mg eod). Does anyone think i should go for it or is it still too early? Any feedback would be great.

Having completed the above rant, maybe it's just body dysmorphia? :confused1:

Update 21:30

I've pretty much been in a ****ty mood most of the day. I didn't want to talk to anyone (or txt for that matter) so i just sat in my own space and got on with my job and had the most productive day in months (until i was forced to waste part of it in a meeting to which i participated virtually nothing, despite my protest to my boss for me to get on with other things)

Diet as follows

Peanut butter bagel

Protein shake x 3

ham and cheese bitty

packet of snacker jacks

1 lindt bunny rabbit foot (20g 110cals)

1 x chocolate digestive

1 x ski mousse

small portion of spaghetti and meatballs

I have felt tired throughout the day, no change there. Today was back day and my strength is shot, i am lifting less than last week, i could barely deadlift 120kg today!!!

Pretty ****ed off about my skin, definitely going to stick to 30mg per day from now on. My head is still itchy which is annoying me also. My final grievance came from my father who asked me to go round to his house and fix his computer because the sound wasn't working, the detour probably cost me around 45 minutes and meant i had to train on my own when he could have just checked behind the monitor and see for himself that the green audio cable wasn't plugged in.... :thumbdown: (love you Dad)

I am certainly leaning out, starting to look dry around my shoulders and arms but my back and abs are still rubbish, plenty of time yet though. *runs down stairs to weigh myself* 13 stone 3? I was 12 10 on the weekend and i've been dieting, i don't feel bigger, must be all the water i drank in the gym.. Anyway it's almost time for the valleys best dash.

Anyway night all.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 13

No sleep whatsoever. Bad mood when i woke up (because of lack of sleep) which wasn't helped by my missus breathing down my ear and taking up far more than 50% of bed space all night. Having arrived in work though i'm feeling fine again after necking a couple of strong coffees.

My scalp was so itchy this morning it was driving me mad, thankfully i had some itchy scalp head and shoulders which has worked wonders and it's not bothering me now.

My acne is starting to creep back again, i stopped going on the sunbed (and reduced my accutane for a couple days) so I've bumped it back on and will go for a blast on the beds tonight.

I weighed myself and i was 12 stone 11lbs, so I'm kind f maintaining my weight from before my cycle but i have certainly dropped bodyfat (the scales in the gym say I'm 13 stone 7lbs?? which i have been using for the past couple of years so all my previous comments on my weight were using those scales!). I have attached a photo, apologies for the poor quality but you can see that now i have visible obliques and my abs are starting to thicken.

Right i have a busy day at work, shall update tonight after my chest session.


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Getting there mate :thumbup1: Annoying about the acne creeping back in again!!

My gym scales are the same, constantly giving false readings which was driving me mad :cursing:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Matthew5 said:


> Getting there mate :thumbup1: Annoying about the acne creeping back in again!!
> 
> My gym scales are the same, constantly giving false readings which was driving me mad :cursing:


Cheers mate,it's early days yet though. I'll see how i get on with my sleep over the next few days, I'm considering dropping the tren because i have exams coming up next month and need to be on top form. I'll give it a week more anyway.

Did you have nay problems with your scalp on accutane? Gutted about the acne, i want to drop it because of the itchiness as its driving me round the bend.

It would be cheaper for my gym to just buy a cheap set of digital scales i'm sure. No idea why they don't.


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> Cheers mate,it's early days yet though. I'll see how i get on with my sleep over the next few days, I'm considering dropping the tren because i have exams coming up next month and need to be on top form. I'll give it a week more anyway.
> 
> Did you have nay problems with your scalp on accutane? Gutted about the acne, i want to drop it because of the itchiness as its driving me round the bend.
> 
> It would be cheaper for my gym to just buy a cheap set of digital scales i'm sure. No idea why they don't.


Ye give it another week mate and see how you get on!

I was wondering what the itchy scalp was about!! Never had anything like that with the Accutane mate but I've only run it at a low dose so the sides wont be as bad. Bit of a difficult one cause obviously your needing to run it higher if its not clearing up!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Matthew5 said:


> Ye give it another week mate and see how you get on!
> 
> I was wondering what the itchy scalp was about!! Never had anything like that with the Accutane mate but I've only run it at a low dose so the sides wont be as bad. Bit of a difficult one cause obviously your needing to run it higher if its not clearing up!


I googled it (of course) and many people experience the same. Saying that I'm sure if i googled deep enough i could find people who's legs have fallen off:lol:

You were running 20mg e3d right? I'll see if it clears back up again now i've bumped back up the dose and if it does i'll drop it to 30mg eod and see if that helps.


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> I googled it (of course) and many people experience the same. Saying that I'm sure if i googled deep enough i could find people who's legs have fallen off:lol:
> 
> You were running 20mg e3d right? I'll see if it clears back up again now i've bumped back up the dose and if it does i'll drop it to 30mg eod and see if that helps.


Haha that's true mate :lol: :lol:

Ye that's right bud! The thing is I've never had proper acne so have never run it that high!

Not taking the **** mate but have you tried olive oil to help with the scalp? Just remembered my older brother had an itchy scalp a few months back and used to sit in the lounge with his hair soaked in the stuff!! Sorted him out after a few days


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Matthew5 said:


> Haha that's true mate :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ye that's right bud! The thing is I've never had proper acne so have never run it that high!
> 
> Not taking the **** mate but have you tried olive oil to help with the scalp? Just remembered my older brother had an itchy scalp a few months back and used to sit in the lounge with his hair soaked in the stuff!! Sorted him out after a few days


Hahaha, if it doesn't improve I'll give it a go mate! I'll take a picture so you lot can have a good laugh haha.

Think I'll try T gel and Nizoral first though before turning myself into a ciabatta!

So tired today, i need some sleep, might lock myself in a meeting room for half an hour...


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 13 part II

Well I felt much better s the day went on, despite the lack of sleep I feel wide awake now.

Chest day today. Strength was well up, I didn't lift heavy but my rep range was much improved. Somebody in the gym asked me what I was taking so something must be working, I'm not much bigger but I'm certainly looking dryer and harder.

diet

2x shape rice cakes

1 x salt beef and rocket butty

1 x packet of snacker jacks

2x protein shakes

Lindt chocolate egg 40g

Protein flapjack

Small portion of spaghetti and 3 measly meatballs.

I'm starving. I've been grazing on 3500 calories going up to 5000 some days for the last 3 months so the diet is a little bit of a struggle. If I wasn't doing ifym I wouldn't be able to cope.

No new spots today thank god. Itchy head has subsided and I showered with nizoral shampoo after the gym. Really horny again so spent the evening chasing the missus around.

Anyway watching Pistorius trial then going bed!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 14

I feel great again today, I've been up and down like a yoyo this week but today I'm fine. It's all dependent on my sleep i think? Perhaps part of the reason i didn't get much on Tuesday was because i went to the gym so late and took a shed load of pre-workout, and seeing as i slept fine last night i can't solely blame it on the tren.

No new acne breakouts and on the whole my skin is certainly clearing. the nizoral and head and shoulders itchy scalp care has sorted my head out (so thankfully i don't have to use the olive oil method!), i'll use it a again in a couple days time and then on for the rest of my cycle. My sex drive has returned with avengance, i took .5mg adex today so hopefully it will remain (adex is pretty strong stuff!). I'm guessing it might take a dive though.

It was great that my strength is starting to increase (well my rep range is certainly) and i felt full of energy even towards the end of my gym session.

Diet

Toasted Peanut butter bagel

2 x protein shake

Salt beef and mustard butty

packet of snacker jacks

protein flapjack

the above is what i have eaten up to now/rest of the day in work (1400ish cals?), I'll update with the rest of my day later. I'm craving beef tacos, i'll likley have 3 without cheese and some Total 0% fat yogurt with some dried fruit in before bed as i'm out of weight watchers deserts :sad:

I feel hungry all of the time, I'm not sure if that feeling has been exacerbated by the gear? I'm one of those people who never stops eating anyway so refraining myself is proving a struggle but manageable. I was a lb heavier on the scales this morning 12st 11lb despite looking leaner, like ive said before though i don't feel any bigger but i know my definition is improving and I'm starting to get a pronounced hardening all over, particularly to my shoulders arms and abs.

My plan originally was 6weeks Tren: 4 weeks break and cruise on test: 6 weeks tren. I got some NP Var today so am toying with the idea of retaining my test dose at 125mg per week and throw in 50mg of var (instead of the 250mg test i had planned) or possibly going for 8 weeks of anavar 100mg ed when i finish the tren. It depends how i get on with accutane really as i don't fancy taking that much Var with tane , i worry about my liver after the amount of orals I've taken over the past couple of years even though i did have 14 or so weeks off prior to starting this cycle)

anyway, work to do. I shall update later.:reckon:

Update

My gym buddy cancelled on me tonight so today was rest day (it's usually a friday).

I've let myself down on my diet today, i had a yorkie and a load of pic and mix (the sugar coated sour ones) and i went too far with the beef tacos. I'm considering this a 1 day bulk. I'll be back on my best behaviour tomorrow. Just pinned my 7th jab. Looks less than 2 ml left in a "10ml" vial...hmmm having me off 1ml there neuro pharma!! I had my HCG earlier too (1000iu), upped my accutane dose to 45mg as the acne is creeping back and my skin has been oily today. I went for a blast on the beds too, must remember to keep that up!

Anyways bed time.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 15-20

I haven't updated for the past few days, mainly because there isn't a great deal to comment on. I had a couple of nights out arranged for Easter so my diet pretty much went out the window! I have been training (of course) but i've definitely set myself back a touch with the easter break. It wasn't so much the chocolate, it was mostly takeaways and some alcohol!

I started taking the NP Anavar mid last week (so its day 6 today), i'm since having better pumps in the gym for sure, not sure if that is down to the anavar or because I'm 3 weeks into the tren.

I've also bumped my test this week to 250mg (from 125mg) for no other reason than i am sharing a bottle of NP test enanthate with a gym buddy (as he has ran out and his source is away) and he kindly forgot to return it to me and all i had lying around was the norma test E 250mg vials (lovely stuff so no complaints there)!

I have to say I'm not massively impressed with the tren, it doesn't seem to have had much of an effect, that said it hasn't been 3 weeks yet (pinning 100mg eod) i finished my first vial yesterday and i'm due to start on my next tomorrow, it's a different batch (April 14) and its notably clearer than the previous vial (its almost colourless). The vial i have just finished was stamped December 13 and was cloudy yellow in colour but the April batch is clear and only slightly yellow.

I was considering coming off the tren and just sticking to the anavar and i'm in 2 minds weather to follow that through, i guess decision day is tomorrow when I'm due my next pin. I haven't really noticed anything from the tren, i sleep fine now (maybe my problems before were pre-work out and placebo related) and my strength is pretty much what it was before i went on cycle, I've had the odd strong day..but then again don't we all from time to time?

My mood has been good and my sex drive has been good, i have upped my dose of adex to 0.5mg rod (from 0.5mg twice per week) because i was getting cystic like acne on the day i was due to take it...since I've upped the dose this seems to have subsided and on the whole the acne is looking much better (i'm still taking the D-Hacks accutane at 30mg per day) but my skin is dry notably on my face and shoulders. I only get acne on my back, nowhere else.

Anyway, i'm back on the diet as of Monday so will hopefully undo those 3 terrible days of eating crap on the weekend. I'm still aiming to be shredded for May although the will power is not as strong as it used to be (i need a holiday to train for!!!!)

Will update every day from now on..sorry about that:rolleyes:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How big are your shakes? It doesn't look like you are consuming much protein, especially considering you are on tren


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Hows your acne overall on cycle pal? I suffer from it and want to run a tren cycle in a few weeks. Currently on tane from the dermo so will hopefully have some left over in case of flare ups. Do you suffer from acne off cycle?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> How big are your shakes? It doesn't look like you are consuming much protein, especially considering you are on tren


50g in each mate (i think), i think the amount of protein required banded around (particularly form supplement companys) is b***x, 1.5-2g per kg of body weight is plenty IMO.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> Hows your acne overall on cycle pal? I suffer from it and want to run a tren cycle in a few weeks. Currently on tane from the dermo so will hopefully have some left over in case of flare ups. Do you suffer from acne off cycle?


I'm about to update now mate and yes it was clearing. However, after coming off the tren (last pin was Monday) it flared up really badly again. I'm still having problems with it to be honest but will keep updating with how its going.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> 50g in each mate (i think), i think the amount of protein required banded around (particularly form supplement companys) is b***x, 1.5-2g per kg of body weight is plenty IMO.


Definitely for a natty. Science backs this up.

However gear and tren is a variable changer.

Can't knock you results though.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 21-24

Well i didn't start that next vial of Tren, i have decided not to bother. Despite my last shot being last Monday (i think!) i am still having some crazy dreams! The acne aftermath since stopping tren almost a week ago has been savage. I've since upped my test dose to 250mg per week and I'm taking 100mg NP anavar ed. I'm still taking the tane and its drying me out more and more, my skin on my face and arms is dry all the time now and i need to moisturise a few times per day. My acne is concentrated to my shoulders and lower back which sucks because i cant wear a tank in the gym.

Despite dieting (sort of) i am getting bigger and my pumps from the var, albeit under 2 weeks in are insane. I had a double session yesterday after having too much cake at my nephews birthday party and the lower back pump from deadllifts were painful. I've ordered some taurine to help alleviate this but have found that if i keep well hydrated throughout the day it helps some more. I also get similar pumps in my delts during chest days, I'm hoping this isn't going to be too much of a problem.

I'm perhaps the same body fat than before the Easter break but I'm 3lbs heavier on the scales and my missus and friends have been telling me I'm looking bigger. My chest looks like 2 slabs of steak. I always knew progress in terms of losing weight would be difficult particularly having no holiday or anything to train for, but i have a renewed sense of determination over the past few days and hopefully by the end of next month i'll be there or there abouts.

I'm still sticking to IIFYM but it's so easy to over eat and, when you do, whatever it is your eating is high in calories. When i over eat whislt I'm eating "clean" I'm doing less damage because a bit of grilled chicken and salad doesn't effect you like a blob of peanut butter the size of a cricket ball does.

My strength is the same now as it was before i went on cycle but my rep range has increased, I'm still having the odd day where i am stronger but really nothing noticeable, its the pumps more than anything they have gone crazy over the past few days. I hit arms Sunday morning and they looked ridiculous when i got home, i don't think it's water weight because I've upped my dose of adex to 0.5 ed and I'm still only taking 250mg of test per week?

I have my final MSc exams over the next 3 weeks so i'll be dropping my gym sessions down to 4 or 5 times per week. I have a little of the NP tren left (hardly any but enough to test) so was considering sending it off for testing. I will let you know if i do and results...any recommendations other than wedinos.org?

See ya!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> Days 21-24
> 
> Well i didn't start that next vial of Tren, i have decided not to bother. Despite my last shot being last Monday (i think!) i am still having some crazy dreams! The acne aftermath since stopping tren almost a week ago has been savage. I've since upped my test dose to 250mg per week and i'm taking 100mg NP anavar ed. I'm still taking the tane and its drying me out more and more, my skin on my face and arms is dry all the time now and i need to moisturise a few times per day. My acne is concentrated to my shoulders and lower back which sucks because i cant wear a tank in the gym.
> 
> ...


Foam rolling before training a slow and extended warm up with help massively with back pumps.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Definitely for a natty. Science backs this up.
> 
> However gear and tren is a variable changer.
> 
> Can't knock you results though.


True, in the cycles i have done i have always taken similar amounts of protein. Maybe i have been missing out on more gains all this time! haha.

And cheers, i need to really nail my calories now, no more mistakes / excuses.

Nothing tastes as good as being shredded feels!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

One more thing i forgot to post earlier.

since stopping the tren my itchy head is virtually no more, it was really agitating me before but now it's fine!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Foam rolling before training a slow and extended warm up with help massively with back pumps.


What sort of a warm up mate? Even if i do a slight hyper extension or even bending down for the bar was crippling me last night.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> What sort of a warm up mate? Even if i do a slight hyper extension or even bending down for the bar was crippling me last night.


The foam rolling will be the precursor to a good warm up.

a good 5+ mins on the back and glutes.

Some light kettle bell swings.

then some more foam rolling then proceed as normal


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The foam rolling will be the precursor to a good warm up.
> 
> a good 5+ mins on the back and glutes.
> 
> ...


Will give it a try. :thumbup1:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 25

I decided to take a rest day. I have a lot on at the moment as i have mentioned before with work and exams etc. so i caught up with some revision whilst being a good house husband and sorted the dinner and the washing whilst she went to the gym then sat on her **** all night.

My diet yesterday was good:

3 x protein shakes

Beef chili with a small portion of rice

More beef chilli

packet of salted pockcorn (50 cals so virtually pointless)

2 chicken fajitas (i used only one spoon of olive oil for 600g of chicken so it was quite dry) NO CHEESE OR MAYO!!

Greek yoghurt with some whey powder mixed in before bed

My diet will be much the same today. I'll be training shoulders tonight so I'm looking forward to it.

I weighed myself on the scales this morning and I'm now 5lbs heavier than when i started and substantially lower body fat. Someone from work said that over the last month my arms "had gone enormous":thumb:, I'm having trouble fitting into some of my clothes actually so have to be careful about ripping shirts because they are all tight anyway, I'm a bit of a metro-sexual. I'm looking more vascular too, particularly my arms and quads.

The acne still isn't great, i haven't really been checking it over the past couple days. I'm blasting the beds again so will see how i get on, the accutane continues to dry me out more each day. Here is a picture before i went on cycle, it is pretty difficult to see because its hidden by my tan. I've had a few questions about it so i'll keep the updates coming....as you can see i was pretty flabby and the large brown marks are moles haha.

I'm sleeping fine but I'm still having pretty crazy dreams and waking up with a bit of a sweat on...nothing major but thought that might have been from the tren and having stopped it over a week ago i thought most of it would be out of my system by now? Not a problem though as i get to share stories with my training partner as he has some crackers! It's the first time he's tried tren and is loving the dreams. Anyway i shall update after the gym tonight.

I'll smash the gym and diet this week and look to post some pictures, i'll be 4 weeks in then. I didn't take any before my cycle, if you go back you can see the couple i did put on.

Laters


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 26 and 27

Morning all, i thought i better update this now as I won't find time and really want to keep this up! I've already gone down from daily updates to every 2 days but shall use best endeavors to keep the updating coming!

I'm currently taking NP Anavar 100mg ed and 250mg Norma Test E per week along with 30mg Dhacks Accutane ed and 408mg Lymecycline ed.

I'm looking dryer and more vascular each day. I trained Shoulders on Tuesday night and my strength was certainly up, thankfully i didn't have any painful pumps and it was a great workout. I trained chest last night and the pumps were ridiculous, i wear below knee length shorts and despite the fact that i train legs every week (sometimes twice) my calves are my weakest body part and in the gym i look out of proportion. Actually a group of girls mocked me for skipping leg day...i was enraged! My quads are better but it's mainly my skinny calves!!!! :2guns:  <<this was during off-cycle about 10 weeks ago.

My diet has been spot on this week. Yesterday i ate 250 calories or so too much but usually I've been eating approx 2000cal per day and as much of that as possible has been protein. I'm starting to look a little leaner each day but i am still a couple or 3 weeks off from where i want to be. Progress photo's coming Sunday for sure! I weighed myself this morning and I'm bang on 13 stone despite leaning out.

I'm training back tonight, not looking forward to the back pumps, I'll be trying the foam roller technique suggested to try and alleviate the pain. It's a bummer though not being able to perform dead lifts or bent over rows correctly on a back day. Grr.

Acne - I don't even like talking about it because it seems that when it starts to look better a wave of new little red ones come through so for now there is no improvement. I did read that tane can give you an initial breakout for up to 8 weeks, it certainly got worse when i came off the tren (accuatne weeks 3-4) and thankfully that seems to have subsided. I'll take a photo of it along with the progress shots on Sunday but it's not pretty.* I had never had a spot on my back in my life until i started gear!*...thinking more about this, since starting the accutane i haven't had any spots at all on my face or neck which i was prone to getting all my adult life, just the odd one every now and again and funnily enough they have dried out the most. My back although not greasy (like it was before the accutane) is still reminiscent of a pepperoni pizza.

My gym buddy is loving the NP Tren A by the way, even though i didn't get what i was expecting from it i would still give it a try if you can pick up for a decent price.

Right best get to work!

cheers.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 28 (Yesterday)

It was back day yesterday. I had said previously that the back pumps were bad on Sunday night but surprisingly they were fine. The pumps from the anavar are insane, my gym clothes barely fit me and look like they've been sprayed on! Without a pump i look lean and full and (as i have said before) look a little leaner each day. I'm at a point now where as I'm seeing almost daily improvement it is increasing the motivation, there was plenty of opportunity to over-eat yesterday but i stuck to the plan like a boss. Who the hell ever decided that anavar was a mild drug? It's savage! It's only the sides that are mild / non existant for me at least.

My strength in terms of max lifts hasn't really improved a great deal, but my rep range has vastly improved, i'm smashing out an extra 5 reps and if i'm honest with myself i could rack out 2 or 3 extra sets with each movement. I usually feel drained after an hour in the gym but i feel i could go all day at the minute.

Since increasing my adex dose (as estrogen tends to aggravate my acne) my sex drive has taken a hit, i still have one but it has lessened. I haven't taken any adex and don't plan to for a while, it's strong stuff and seeing as i'm only taking 250mg of test per week i don't really need much of it.

Diet from yesterday

3 x protein shakes

1 x salt beef sandwich

1 packet of snackerjacks

1 bag of popcorn

2 x chicken breast wraps (no cheese or mayo)

Total yoghurt with whey powder before bed.

I didn't total it up but i hovered just over 2000 - 2200 calories which works great for me when i'm dieting.

I guy i know from the gym was asking me for advice yesterday. It's something that i don't like doing because although i have had some great results i still feel like a bit of a noob. I have been training on and off since my early 20's but only seriously for short of 4 years. He is on a cycle of 100mg Tbol and 50mg proviron per day. He is naturally a big guy 6'4" at least and strong as an ox, i think he must hover somewhere around 17-20% body fat but he carries it fairly well and looks in good shape. Anyway before he started his cycle he dieted for 2 weeks; the goal is to put on a bit of size and get down to around 10bf, he has gone completely carb free and has lost a lot of weight in a short space of time (14lbs or so in 2-3 weeks) and is paranoid he is going to lose muscle if he diets all the way through. I didn't want to advise him either way but put his mind at ease that he shouldn't lose any mass at that dose of tbol and should still make some gains: i know i would because i have done it before! The danger is everybody is different and i have no idea how he reacts to gear, he seemed a both skeptical and annoyed because i wasn't giving him exactly what he wanted to hear possibly? Anybody else squirm when people ask them advice on cycles / diets ?

It was supposed to be a rest day today but i think i'm going to hit the gym and work on my weaker body parts (legs an forearms) if i don't go to the gym i'm likely to sit at home and snack! Photo's coming Sunday so want to make an effort for them.

Laters all.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Cannot nock the results your having at all mate!

I definitely agree anavar is a great med, incredible pumps, it does destroy my appetite though.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeh Anavar can be immense taken at the right time during a cycle. Personally I think a great time to take it is when you plateau during a cycle as it fires you thru and beyond.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Cannot nock the results your having at all mate!
> 
> I definitely agree Anavar is a great med, incredible pumps, it does destroy my appetite though.


Combined with a low dose of test mate its my favorite med. Thats not a bad thing though if you're dieting mate! I eat like a viking at all times!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

John J Rambo said:


> Yeh Anavar can be immense taken at the right time during a cycle. Personally I think a great time to take it is when you plateau during a cycle as it fires you thru and beyond.


I concur, the only downside is wallet ache.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've done 3 shots of a rip blend (first time using tren) and I'm getting bad pip instantly and got bad tren cough after pulling the needle out on the second shot.. what's your experience with the jabs bud


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I've done 3 shots of a rip blend (first time using tren) and I'm getting bad pip instantly and got bad tren cough after pulling the needle out on the second shot.. what's your experience with the jabs bud


Which lab are you using? anything with test prop in kills me. I was fine with the tren ace, only slight PIP a couple of times really and didn't experience any tren cough. I'm only on 1 jab per week of norma test e at the mo which never gives me any pip.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 29-32 With Progress Photo's

I had a heavy night on Sunday so spent most of yesterday on the couch snacking trying to recover. I ended up going out with the lads. Oops

Aside the vodka induced downer training is still going well, i trained legs on Saturday and Arms on Sunday, both were good sessions. Here is a progress picture of me after my arm workout, I'm still looking soft and chubby . Lots of work to do, perhaps another 3 weeks to get to where i want to be. I'm back on the diet though today and am currently tucking into Tesco's cooked BBQ chicken and half a packet of uncle ben's rice.

Here is a picture of me on the same day but once my post workout sweat had worn off, i lose definition when im sweating which I'm sure is the same for most people, i have visible obliques now and my abs are coming through. It will be another 2 or 3 weeks before I'm happy. I'm still 13 stone on the scales despite dropping body-fat, if i was to see these pictures of how i would look 4 weeks into my cycle i wouldn't be happy. I've had too many bad weekends with easter etc, thankfully i have booked a holiday to ibiza in August (for my 30th) with the missus so theres a little extra motivation to stay in shape.

Getting to the gym will be a struggle this week as i have my end of year exams for my MSc, one on Monday and one 7 days after. :smartass:

I'll be training shoulders tonight, it will be a struggle because enthusiasm for anything is low today plus the thought of spending a couple of hours with the books is a tad daunting considering my current state of mind. I'll be fine tomorrow i'm sure...just the usual post vodka blues!

Acne update

My skin is dry all over now, its spread to my lower arms and my neck so I'm having to moisturize often (a couple times a day). My lips are always dry so i'm continuing to abuse lip balm throughout the day. I don't want to jinx it but there is noticeable improvement. I only have 3 or 4 active spots on my back where as before i had between 6-15 at any one time. The main problem is the scaring from previous lesions, these are fading and I'm hopeful none of them are permanent but we'll see. My skin is never oily now anywhere and the skin on my back is smooth as a baby's bum.

I haven't taken any adex for over a week now and still my sex drive is low, i'll stay off all anti e's at the minute and see if things recover. I can still perform don't get me wrong, i just don't ever feel in the mood.

Anyway back to work, i was supposed to have the full week off to revise but I've had to cancel today and Wednesday because its such a busy time, i'm sure most of you know the feeling! Maybe that's a good thing because the temptation to snack at home is savage!

Laters all.


----------



## lev (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new to this I'm 19 stone and just look big i really won't to cut up but don't know what to use


----------



## Nickyb (Mar 14, 2014)

lev said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this I'm 19 stone and just look big i really won't to cut up but don't know what to use


Hey lev, if u start a new thread and post ur stats I'm sure some of these guys will point u in the right direction. good luck


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

sgtsniff said:


> 50g in each mate (i think), i think the amount of protein required banded around (particularly form supplement companys) is b***x, 1.5-2g per kg of body weight is plenty IMO.


I agree I gained just as well on 100g protein from meat, cottage cheese, nuts as I did 250g protein with whey shakes and meat.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

days 33-35

I've really stepped up my diet over the past two weeks, still following IFYM but have been regimental with my calories. No drinking for next couple of weeks due to exams which makes things easier.

Insane pumps in the gym, I look like a double in size. Here's a shot of me right now while I'm writing this on my ipad... I'll get back to revising shortly!

My strength was up last night for back day, I'm aching all over actually, the signs of a good session. I'll be staying on the anavar for another 5 weeks or so. My chest session on Wednesday was ruined by painful shoulder pump during pressing, still haven't bought any taurine..... Need to sort that!

Acne flared up a touch, I'm not taking an ai due to low sex drive so it could bee strongmen related. I'm considering coming off test and moving over to proviron in a week or so when I'm sub 10% bodyfat.

Anyway it's leg day today I plan to destroy myself. Looking forward to it:thumb:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 36-39

Morning all, the updates are a bit sporadic at the moment but I'm in the middle of exams.

I had a bad weekend with my diet, it's my missus and I's sort of 10 year anniversary (we starting going out ten years ago but we have spent time apart during that time!)...anyway enough of that i have a few bit to write about today:

I am now up to 13 stone 3 on the scales (i started just under 13) and although i have no way of knowing because i didn't measure it i was probably sat at around or just over 15% body fat. I am now almost certainly sub 10%...this might fluctuate a bit this week because i had a three course meal last night and I'm waiting for the impact of Saturday / Sunday's anniversary binge. Apologies for the quality of some of my photo's my phone is awful but here is a picture of my arm from last night, I'm looking freakishly veins now all over.

I have stopped taking the Test enanthate (last pin was 10 days ago) and as of yesterday have moved over to 25mg of WC proviron ed (1/2 a 50mg tab). Reasons being i was struggling to control estrogen with adex and despite me feeling like i had low E (symptoms like low labido and a bit moody, craving for shoes and handbags, cystic acne) i started to get sensitive nips. I controlled this with tamoxifen which has been fine, i shouldn't need any AI's now I'm taking proviron.

I'm still taking 100mg NP anavar ed and even though i am 5 1/2 weeks into cycling i have only completed my 3rd week of Var today. The pumps are great and i look big in the gym, i haven't noticed any of the usual insane calf pumps from walking yet but maybe that's to come.

I have to admit over the past couple of weeks (with the binge weekend excluded) i have smartened my diet up a touch, I've been eating relatively clean so rather than a IFYM diet I've been eating a healthy balanced diet with a calorie deficit and high protein, i've eaten quite a few salads etc. which i wouldn't normally do. I'm sticking to around 2200 cals per day Monday to Friday with a refeed day saturday (and sunday) of around 2800 cals.

Acne and Accutane

I am still taking accutane at 30mg ed. My lips are a dry flaky mess, i have small portions of dry flaky skin which look like dermatitis or ecthyma on my upper arms and my face and legs in general are pretty dry so i have to moisturize often. I have to say though that the number of flare ups is reducing all the time, i know there is plenty of debate about the effect of alcohol on acne and it CERTAINLY aggravates mine so i'll be staying away from alcohol all together for a few weeks at least (i know i should be anyway with all the orals I'm taking. The main problem for me is the scaring (well red or purple marks) left by previous flare ups, my skin is smooth to touch but covered in red marks along my traps, rear delts and lower back, if i hit the sunbed a few times its barely noticeable but when i don't they are pretty clear. I'm hoping these will fade over time...particularly in time for my holiday to Ibiza in August!

Now, the irritation and flaky skin i can live with but what i am struggling with is the emotional side of this med. I am consistently irritable and have no patience whatsoever. I am acting the way i thought i would have done when i was taking tren. My poor missus is facing the brunt of this and keeps commenting on how I'm acting but i respond in a sarcastic or dismissive manner. I know what is causing it so i should be dealing with it better really. The best way to describe the way i'm feeling is as if i had a switch for empathy, compassion and excitement and one by one they have been turned on low or switched off completely. I took one day off the accutane and felt great that day but i'm not sure if it was placebo or if it did make a difference, one thing is for sure, that until my acne has gone completely i will not be coming off this med i just need to stop acting like a tool.

Anyway, training is going well.... it's chest day today..hooray!


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> Days 36-39
> 
> Morning all, the updates are a bit sporadic at the moment but I'm in the middle of exams.
> 
> ...


Most likely just the increased sodium intake, you'll drop back down after a couple days if you keep it regular again. What're your macros like and how tall are you?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

jav123 said:


> Most likely just the increased sodium intake, you'll drop back down after a couple days if you keep it regular again. What're your macros like and how tall are you?


I've put quite a bit of size on despite being on a deficit mate. I'm 5'11".


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> I've put quite a bit of size on despite being on a deficit mate. I'm 5'11".


Ah nice one, what's your carb/protein/fat intake like?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

jav123 said:


> Ah nice one, what's your carb/protein/fat intake like?


I don't look at it that seriously i only monitor protein and calories. I aim for 2200 calories a day and of that between 150g-200g of protein.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> I don't look at it that seriously i only monitor protein and calories. I aim for 2200 calories a day and of that between 150g-200g of protein.


Oh wow, you're on a much larger deficit than me then. I'm cutting at 2600 cals and 6ft. When did you start to notice the gains?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

jav123 said:


> Oh wow, you're on a much larger deficit than me then. I'm cutting at 2600 cals and 6ft. When did you start to notice the gains?


How you getting on? I noticed about week 3 and they have increased quite some over the last 10 days or so.

Are you running a cycle at the minute?


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> How you getting on? I noticed about week 3 and they have increased quite some over the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Are you running a cycle at the minute?


Oh ok, that's good to hear. I'll be on week 3 on Friday, running Tren ace @150mg EOD and Test E @500mg PW. So far I haven't really noticed much, but I'm hoping i'll notice something soon.

Strength has increased slightly and my weight has stayed about the same, but I'm looking leaner.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

jav123 said:


> Oh ok, that's good to hear. I'll be on week 3 on Friday, running Tren ace @150mg EOD and Test E @500mg PW. So far I haven't really noticed much, but I'm hoping i'll notice something soon.
> 
> Strength has increased slightly and my weight has stayed about the same, but I'm looking leaner.


Sweet. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Do you eat your calories in a certian window then fast the rest of the day or just eat whatever aslong as it fits your macros? Your in great shape, id love to be able to eat some of the foods you do and still remain lean lol


No I just eat them when I get chance. I usually eat every three hours or so.

Eat whatever you like mate so long as your total calories are below or equal to maintenance.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 39 to 42

It's been 6 weeks since i went back on cycle, although only 3.5 of those have been with the anavar (i started with teen for the first 3 weeks). My training buddy is not impressed at all with the Neuro Pharma Tren Ace, i know a lot of people have given it some good reviews but he hasn't noticed much. He is about 5 weeks in taking 250mg test E (Neuro Pharma) and 100mg eod Tren Ace (Neuro Pharma). The anavar is good though, if it is anavar, i plan to get everything tested but whether i will or not is a different matter.

My strength is up in the gym, not hugely but little, it was a beast of a leg session yesterday and i felt like i could have gone on for hours. My 1 rep max doesn't seem to improve when i'm on gear only my rep range? Anyone else notice that?

I came off injectables nearly 2 weeks ago choosing to switch over to WC proviron which i have been taking for almost a week, its helping to harden me up even more so inclusive of my calorie defect and the anavar i am looking leaner each day (particularly in the morning). Here is a picture of me last night before bed, my abs look good actually but i couldn't get the lighting right in my lounge! I appreciate i look small here but it was taking cold and my avi is with a thunderous pump. I'll only need to diet for another week or 2, then i'll try and maintain for the rest of the summer. I have started using an app called "NUTRACHECK" on the App Store for counting calories i advise you to check it out it's helped me MASSIVELY. I'm 13 stone 1lb on the scales at 5 11" at the mo.

I continue to get insane pumps in the gym and i seem to double in size!...I'm not noticing any calf pumps from the anavar yet which is strange because i usually do, i have another pot of neuro pharma anavar but i'm thinking i might switch to dhacks for the remaining 4 weeks just to give it a try(i plan to do 8 weeks total of var). While i'm on the subject has anybody tried the shacks tbol? I fancy running tbol again later in the summer, i have only tried WC's which was good actually!

My mood is starting to improve since switching from test enanthate to proviron, i had mentioned before on a previous update how i was getting a bit emotional from perhaps high estro (which i was struggling to control) and accutane. Things seem to have calmed down slightly albeit not entirely. My acne has almost gone completely i perhaps have 2 or 3 zits on my entire body now and it's looking better each day. I'm wearing tanks again in the gym with confidence where as before i was pretty self conscious about it, i can't recommend the accutane enough you just have to be mindful of the emotional sides ( i have been a bit short with people while taking it and the slightest thing seems to annoy me).

I have increased my training days in the gym to 6 days per week on a rotation like this: Shoulders, Chest, Back, Legs, Arms. I was planning to have a separate day for calves forearms and core but I've decided to take sundays off and incorporate those into my other days. I have gone from spending an hour in the gym per session to 90 minutes or so.

Anyway i better get back to revising, not only do i have the finals of my masters next week but i'm moving house. Lots of stress at the minute!

Laters all and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey mate - thanks for this thread, really informative for people like me who are looking into tren, and your looking insane!. I'll probably be running AP para when/if i decide to run tren (can't atm because of the price lol).

Quick question mate - your accutane is from dhack right? I was just wondering if you would recommend it to someone like me. I am only on my second cycle, but my skin has always been as smooth as baby's bum before gear, where as now i am starting to get it on my shoulders/triceps/back. Nothing major but as you say, it's enough to make me self conscious about it. Do you think it is worth running accutane before it gets really bad in order to prevent scarring?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 44

Saturday night refeed.

Hitting 2300 calories a day, but not today. Today and tomorrow I'll have 2800 :thumb:

Night.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 45



After hitting chest this morning. 3300 calories done today but it was refeed day. Diet back on from tomorrow.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

What's your abs routine like nate


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> What's your abs routine like nate


I train them heavy mate 10-15 reps (Cable pulls downs with the rope) followed by sit ups with a 25kg plate in my hands held above my head for 10-015 minutes or so three times per week.

I train old school to be honest mate, so i make sure i go hell for leather on all my compound lifts which helps my abs massively especially squats and deadlifts.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Day 45
> 
> View attachment 151047
> 
> ...


good shape mate

whats your stats atm? height, weight?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

MrGRoberts said:


> good shape mate
> 
> whats your stats atm? height, weight?


Cheers mate. 5'11" and 12 stone 9lbs. I'm not sure what % bodyfat i am, probably around 9-10.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

spardaa said:


> Hey mate - thanks for this thread, really informative for people like me who are looking into tren, and your looking insane!. I'll probably be running AP para when/if i decide to run tren (can't atm because of the price lol).
> 
> Quick question mate - your accutane is from dhack right? I was just wondering if you would recommend it to someone like me. I am only on my second cycle, but my skin has always been as smooth as baby's bum before gear, where as now i am starting to get it on my shoulders/triceps/back. Nothing major but as you say, it's enough to make me self conscious about it. Do you think it is worth running accutane before it gets really bad in order to prevent scarring?


Sorry mate i have only just noticed this.

No problem, glad people are reading it although i am no longer taking tren (nor me or my training partner rated the Neuro Pharma Tren Ace to be honest. He has just finished 6 weeks at 100mg eod and hasn't gained much).

It depends how bad your acne is mate and what sort it is (and yes my accutane is dhacks). The small little red spots that go hand in hand with greasy skin for me (like when i am taking test or mast / proviron) are done away with after 6 weeks or so of accutane. The big watery horrible boils that i get from high estrogen are still present, accutane hasn't really touched them for me (thus far), i have had to erase all estrogen with adex and completely stop taking test enanthate and switch over to proviron to get rid of it which has had it's own side effects (loss of labido etc).Accutane is strong stuff and it really drys your skin out, I'm taking 30mg per day and my lips are cracked and split so i have to apply lip balm all day everyday but it still sucks. I upped my dose to 45mg a few times (in response to getting breakouts because of high estrogen) and i felt awful; pretty down and i was snapping at people for nothing. This has gone away again since i dropped back to 30mg.

Before trying accutane (which should be a last resort) make sure you have tried: Neutrogena body clear spray and a good back scrub twice per day, drink plenty of water (SERIOUSLY) and perhaps see your GP and get hold of a retinoid creme / gel like "differin" < This is topical version of accutane really and doesn't carry a lot of the side effects. It didn't work so well for me but it has done for loads of others, your GP will likely prescribe you with some anti-biotics to take along side it. Also using the sunbed for 4-6 minutes twice per week really seems to balance out the skin tone so they aren't as noticeable.

Hope this helps mate! Any more questions give us a shout, i'm sure you'll be able to sort it.


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Sorry mate i have only just noticed this.
> 
> No problem, glad people are reading it although i am no longer taking tren (nor me or my training partner rated the Neuro Pharma Tren Ace to be honest. He has just finished 6 weeks at 100mg eod and hasn't gained much).
> 
> ...


appreciate the advice m8 - ill look into those stuff!!

how long you got left of cutting btw dude?


----------



## aspiringpinner (Apr 13, 2014)

hey sgtsniff :beer: § great log very informative. I was originally going to use tren to cut but after reading your experience with it I think il stick to the anavar and test combo. do you all ways gain muscle in a deficit with gear? I know from my previous experience from training naturally that I found it impossible to make any sought of gains when in a deficit, is this a different case when you become enhanced. Im currently running 40 mg of dbol(1-5wks) with 500 mg of test e a week(1-12), and was wondering what you would recommend for a cutting cycle when it comes round to it?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

spardaa said:


> appreciate the advice m8 - ill look into those stuff!!
> 
> how long you got left of cutting btw dude?


No problem mate happy to help.

I'll be cutting until i am happy really, perhaps another 2 weeks max and i'll maintain.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

aspiringpinner said:


> hey sgtsniff :beer: § great log very informative. I was originally going to use tren to cut but after reading your experience with it I think il stick to the anavar and test combo. do you all ways gain muscle in a deficit with gear? I know from my previous experience from training naturally that I found it impossible to make any sought of gains when in a deficit, is this a different case when you become enhanced. Im currently running 40 mg of dbol(1-5wks) with 500 mg of test e a week(1-12), and was wondering what you would recommend for a cutting cycle when it comes round to it?


IMO compounds like Tren are better used by experienced guys who perhaps compete etc. I wouldn't say it is necessary for most people, i have to say though i have very limited experience of using it but i'm pretty sure i'll never use it again.

There are lots of good cutting cycles mate, i have to say that few have worked as well for me than my current cycle of anavar and proviron. Some labs to check out are ROHM, Wild Cat (WC) and Dhacks; all quality gear in my past experience.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 46-49

Another update, this week has been manic trying to catch up at work after my time off whilst moving house in the evenings. After the weekend i should be able to update a little more regularly.

I am down to 12 stone 7 on the scales, i am dropping bodyfat all the time and seem to be changing every day, I'm looking small in clothes now and people are starting to notice that I'm losing weight (i've lost 11 lbs in 7 weeks). Unfortunately as I'm 30 in August i tend to get quite pronounced lines in my face when i lose weight (this has only started to occur over the past 2 years) so I'm keeping a reasonable amount of stubble so i don't look so gaunt and drained. I'm unsure what % bodyfat i am at the moment but judging by my vascular abs and pecs i must be around 8 or 9%. I'll post some pictures if i manage to get to the gym after work. If you look at pictures of Rob riches when he is on stage, despite the fact that he looks fantastic his face is drained, bony looking and angular as opposed to younger guys like ryan terry / jeff seid etc who's faces still look full and youthfull; i fall into the former of those so even though i am able to get down to ridiculously low bodyfat i think I'll stop once I've shifted two or three more lbs.. it all depends on the face haha!

My skin has improved again on my back, i will be staying on the proviron rather than test E for the foreseeable. I'd be lying if i said i was comfortable taking so many orals for such a prolonged period of time but I'm staying away from alcohol completely and drinking between 3 and 4 liters of water per day. I switched because i was struggling to control estrogen on 250mg of Test e per week. I would start getting acne and gyno so hit the adex at 0.5mg for a couple days but then destroy it completely and feel awful. I feel much better on proviron and I'm currently taking WC at 25mg per day which is working great.

Since having such a prolonged calorie deficit (around 2200 calories per day) i have noticed my strength has started to dip a touch. I am still getting good pumps in the gym and have to confess i am enjoying posing looking ripped to death in the mirrors haha! I'm getting lotsof looks from others in gym (unfortunately blokes) when I'm working out, there aren't many shredders in there as it's more of fitness centre (It's a Pure Gym).

As i said above I'm only going to diet for 10-14 days more before increasing my calories until i find maintenance (which i think is around 2600-2800 a day), i am only in week 5 of anavar so will perhaps take that for the rest of my diet before switching over to tbol (at around 60mg ed) for 6 weeks whilst continuing the proviron. I am using the "MyFitnesspal" app on mu iphone to monitor my macros (i was using "Nutracheck before") as it gives more information as to my macros rather than just calories. I am only getting down around 140g of protein on most days and my vitamins are terrible (from food), i plan on changing up my diet a bit so everything isn't so beige (i take vitamin supplements - Myprotein.com Alphaman anyway), plus its summer so salads go down well with the heat.

Anyway enjoy the bank holiday all, the weather i supposed to be improving from today!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 50-54

All is well. I had a bad weekend in terms of my diet, so I'm back on the wagon and sticking to my 2200 calories just shifting the last couple of lbs.

If i don't say so myself I'm in great shape, the var is in full effect now and everything looks pretty pumped even when cold, the vascularity is there but isn't vulgar and i'm happy with my condition. I could have got here much quicker but at least i have been able to eat and drink what i please along the way.

My skin is clearing all the time, i just get the odd estrogen type boil spot which are now half the size they used to be when the were appearing regularly a few weeks back. The tiny red high DHT type breakouts are non existent now. My moodiness which i thought was brought on from the accutane has gone completely, i'm just moody now because i'm busy all the time!

I am facing a bit of a dilemma, i plan to stay on cycle until my holiday on the 10th August but unsure whether to switch from var to tbol or just continue with the var right the way through. I haven't ever done var for more than 8 weeks but this would be 12 weeks? I'm swaying towards staying on var for 3 more weeks and then switching to tbol which i plan to run at 60mg per day.

Now...this is a sore subject and i was going to swerve it completely but in the spirit of speaking about everything, warts and all i thought i better........HAIRLOSS. I noticed after my cycle last year (which ended in May) that i had ever so slight recession around my temples. Since then i haven't noticed much if any additional problems with my hair and, in any case, to the untrained eye i have an unnatural amount of hair for a white male approaching 30. It is something I'm monitoring at the moment and i shouldn't complain considering the amount of orals i take (including proviron), i should consider myself pretty fortunate that i have such a thick rug..i would like to keep it that way and unfortunately I'm quite a vain guy (aren't we all, why else would we be taking gear if we don't compete?) so after this summer cycle i have decided to stay away from winter cycles all together. Actually i had decided this a while ago after realising that being shredded in the winter was sort of pointless. I reduced my proviron down to 12.5mg per day (i imagine some people are reading this thinking that's pointless, and so would i before i tried it) and my sex drive hasn't been effected and i feel fine so unless i have problems I'll continue at that dose.

Anyway better dash, shall update later tin the week!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I've just been on another thread asking about cycle lengths. I had mentioned earlier that i had planned on switching to another compound after 8 weeks or so but have since decided to carry on with anavar for the duration of my cycke (which will mean i will have been on the same compound for some 16 weeks.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/267726-dianabol-only-study-2.html#post5031703


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 56-59

My diet over the last week has been shocking, let's just call it a dirty bulk! I went to the Froch Groves fight over the weekend with the missus which was great and had the most expensive lunch of my life over at Sushi Samba at Heron tower (near liverpool street station / the gherkin)...i kept my drinking to a minimum, not that I'm paranoid about my liver / kidneys or anything...honest! :whistling: I counted up my var this morning and i have been on for 41 days, maybe because of my poor diet and the fact that I've put on a couple lbs of bodyfat but the effects seem to have slowed. I'll keep you posted on that.

Last Sunday (Bank Holiday weekend) i went out with the lads round my local town. As i walked into one of the bars / clubs (sh1thole) the bouncer was complimenting me on my guns and challenged me to an arm wrestle, i wasn't drinking so swerved the situation....anyway an hour or so later the guy asked me again (a bald scouse fella covered in haggard LCFC tattoo's) so i obliged to shut him up really and a result have a pretty horrible forearm / bicep injury which appeared the next day... some 9 days later it's still sore so i have decided to take a full week off the gym. It's long overdue and will only be my second week off training in nearly 4 years..yes i am that sad!

I'm back on with my diet now and I'm still at around 10%bf, I've put on 3lbs in a week which isn't unusual for me as i can gain and lose ridiculous amounts of weight in very short amounts of time. I put on around 20lbs on in Dubai in 9 days after drinking and eating the entire city. (If you don't believe me i have the pictures).

Anyway there wont be much to update this week with me not going to the gym, despite saying that i was going to continue through with the anavar until i go on holiday in august i think i am going to have a 3-4 week break and cruise on a low dose of test just to give my organs a bit of time to recover, I'll keep it at around 125mg-200mg per week and shouldn't need an AI or SERM. I fancy going some time without popping any pills! I'm currently drinking around 4 litres of water a day and even more on training days :beer:

ACNE / ACCUTANE

Right here is the big update. My skin is wonderful. I do have the odd zit on my back but it's 95% clear. There are a few marks from previous legions but for the first time in about 10 months i don't have a problem getting my top off, my missus is massively impressed and complimented on how silky smooth it is. The only spots i seem to get now are the watery boil type but they are much smaller and seem to disappear in 4 or 5 days (i now have 2 on my back where as before i would have 15-20 along with loads of small red DHT type zits). The sad / slightly depressed feelings (i think was from the tane) appeared at week 4(ish) and lasted until week 6, i have been on for 8 weeks. I have dry skin and slightly cracked lips but it has definitely been worth it.

Anyway back to work, ill probably update on the weekend now.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Update Day 60

I have switched from 12.5mg Proviron ED to 125mg pw NP Test Enan, i'll be using an AI as required (Arimidex). It turns out i was wrong and after just over a week at 12.5mg i have started to notice a drop in libido and in mood generally so i have bumped it to 50 mg ed for the last couple days.

I'm switching to test as i'm looking to move away from orals and reduce the amount of DHT i'm taking. The reason i switched before was because i was struggling to control estrogen, let's give it another go hey:thumb:

Update: I went to the gym tonight and trained legs.... Awesome quad pump. Strength was up a fair bit, managed 8-10 reps where was struggling on 6 last week.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Just a quick update.

I have only been to the gym the once this week due to my bicep / forearm injury. I have kept on top of my diet though and thought i'd post a quick picture of my current conditioning which i'll be maintaining until mid July(ish) when I'll start my cut for Ibiza (I go on the 10th Aug). See you all at Bora Bora.

I'll take the weekend off and start hitting the gym Tuesday.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Update Day 60-76

I haven't updated for a while....

I injured my bicep and forearm which kept me out of the gym for a week (arm wrestling a bouncer in town :confused1: )

I injured my knee 2 weeks ago in bed managing to sprain my cruciate ligament so I've been unable to train legs ( and still can't as i can barely walk / drive) which is a bummer.

Despite that i have continued to get my protein down me and over the last week i have hit the gym and trained every body part i can. I'm still taking 100mg Neuro pharma anavar ed and 125mg Test E pw (having switched from Wildcat Proviron).

I have increased my calories over the last couple of weeks, and combined with being in the gym less i have put on some bodyfat and look much fuller. I still look shredded in the gym because I'm ridiculously vascular. My bicep vain is like an armored cable...



I must be getting bigger, my gym clothes barely fit me at the minute and a few people ave asked me if i compete. I think maybe i should and am considering competing next year, i just cant decide which class I'd be suited to so i have started another thread with some pictures to anyone who gives a fck.

Anyway Uni is finished for the year now so i will update more regularly, i start cutting on 6th July for my holiday so will maintain my shape until then. I am currently eating between 2200-2600 calories per day Monday - Friday then binging on 3500+ on weekends. I track my calories through the week with Myfitnesspal app which is decent.

Anyway by all!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 77

I have finished 8 weeks of NP Neuro Pharma. I have been impressed with it and was going to use it all the way through to my holiday which would have been nearly 16 weeks. However, i have decided to move over to NP Primobolan, i'll be dosing it at 400mg pw along with 250mg test enanthate.....i think i'll make my mind up over the weekend!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

day 79

I've eaten loads this week, starting to lose my abs and started looking rugby player stocky. Still have 7 weeks until I go on holiday so will stick to the plan and start cutting mid July.

I'll be taking 400mg alpha Pharma primo and 250mg test e pw as of Tuesday until I go away.

Acne update - skin looks great, still taking the accutane, will post some pictures if I get round to it. I have two zits on my back at the minute.....little buggers.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day80-81

I had my first pin of Alphabolin (Alpha Pharma Primo Enanthate) last night. I'm currently staying at the missus parents house while we have some work done at our place, she has tiled bathroom floors, i dropped one of the vials and it smashed...gutted! This stuff is expensive.

Anyway it went in nice and smooth with no pip, i pinned 500mg of test E on Friday and started getting gyno the next day. I am massively gyno sensitive to test, to be fair I'd been pinning 250mg the two weeks previous and wasn't taking an AI. The reason i switched from test to proviron for a while was because i struggled to control estrogen. Anyway, i took 0.5mg of adex eod since Saturday and it's gone, i usually get a flourish of acne which succeeds the gyno. My skin is clear at the minute so we'll have to see.

Since I stopped the anavar on Saturday (4 days ago) i haven't noticed any change in my physique but it has only been 4 days. I will maintain a decent level of calories (around 2800 per day) until mid July which is the start of my cut. It's nice to try a completely new compound, despite it being ridiculously expensive.

I'll take progress pictures this week and some before i go away and along the way. My body fat is considerably higher now than it was 3 or 4 weeks ago, I'm probably at about 12-14% but i probably look higher than that here because of the poor lighting and i lose definition because i sweat like a motherfcker through my mid section. The vascularity has faded a touch just because I've been enjoying food! Here is a cheeky one from the weekend, the lighting isn't much good but you can see the problem if you compare it to 

I'm going to keep my test high for the next couple of weeks (around 500mg pw) until the primo has had a bit of time to build up in my system. anyways peace out.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing about your results on the primo mate

Looking very good


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 82

Hi all, just on the throne at work so thought I would quickly update.

I have decided to taper down my accutane dosage, my skin is perfect now (almost), I wish I would have taken some pictures of it before I started but I couldn't bare looking at them because they were so bad. I have a couple of purple scars but a quick blast on the subbed and you can't notice them. My lips are really bothering me, they are dry all day and I have to keep applying lip balm. Anyway I'm down to 30mg eod and will taper that down until my holiday hopefully.

I pinned 2ml of primo on Tuesday and another 2ml last night, I'll pin 2ml again Friday with my test and continue for next week also so I'm effectively taking 600mg for the first two weeks followed by 400mg for the rest of the cycle (which will be around 10-12 weeks). I'm front loading it.

I should have done a bit more research on primo before I starting using it but if I did i probably wouldn't have used it which would be a shame because I've decided to give most things a try before I decide to go natural (natural in the sense that i wont keep smashing back to back cycles anyway). I intend to start a research degree (PhD) in 12-18 months time and a family so I'll have little time and money for the gym and gear! Perhaps a good time to now out because which were once minor niggles are becoming pretty stressful injuries. I'm still young but at 30(nearly) I struggle to walk sometimes because I have arthritis in my knees, my dad was a semi pro cyclist who would have been a pro had he not had to retire early because of the same condition.

Anyway, so back to primo I hope it kicks in properly in time for my holiday in 10th August, perhaps it's in my mind but since stopping the anavar a week ago I think the vascularity, pumps and hardness have dropped 5-10%. I trained back last night and didn't have quite the pump the week previous despite being relatively stronger last night (which is likely down to increasing my calories).

Last nights pin was a bit of mare, I couldn't get the stuff in, it drawers really easily but getting it in my glute both times has been a struggle. No pip though thankfully.

Anyway it's chest night tonight. Can't wait obviously!! I've decided to switch my training a bit and go for the Dorian Yates obliterate myself for 2 sets rather than 5 sets of 80% effort. See if that makes a difference!

Laters


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your results on the primo mate
> 
> Looking very good


Cheers mate. If there is anything you want to know about with regards to my diet or training just ask.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Really good read this is.

Mate I'm struggling with skin issues at the mo, never used accurate as never had skin problems before. Chest, delts and back flaring up to the point it's painful sometimes. Any tips on using accurate for a noob?

U still look lean mate, what you gna drop calls to in your cut for hol?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> Having been off since December last year I'm considering my options for a summer cycle. This will be my 6th cycle and the first time with tren. Down to 6% and some size are my goals.
> 
> My previous cycle was:
> 
> ...


Would rather use Tren E & Test E and do the tren for the entire 16 weeks but thats just me ,cut out the Tbol and just do 100mg of anavar instead week 1-8? & just do propionate kicker from week 1-6 ?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> Really good read this is.
> 
> Mate I'm struggling with skin issues at the mo, never used accurate as never had skin problems before. Chest, delts and back flaring up to the point it's painful sometimes. Any tips on using accurate for a noob?
> 
> U still look lean mate, what you gna drop calls to in your cut for hol?


Thanks mate, appreciated.

I started with 30mg per day and pretty much kept it like that. It doesn't work right away and mine got worse before it got better. If you read through my log you will see i think it took 6-8 weeks to notice significant improvement. It was pretty bad before which was REALLY getting me down, now my skin is smoothe and i'm tapering off. The only sides i had were feeling a bit depressed between weeks 3 and 5 (from memory).

Yes I'm just going to drop my cals back down to 2200 5 days a week and have a re-feed of about 3000 on a Saturday and slightly less on a Sunday.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> Really good read this is.
> 
> Mate I'm struggling with skin issues at the mo, never used accurate as never had skin problems before. Chest, delts and back flaring up to the point it's painful sometimes. Any tips on using accurate for a noob?
> 
> U still look lean mate, what you gna drop calls to in your cut for hol?


Thanks mate, appreciated.

I started with 30mg per day and pretty much kept it like that. It doesn't work right away and mine got worse before it got better. If you read through my log you will see i think it took 6-8 weeks to notice significant improvement. It was pretty bad before which was REALLY getting me down, now my skin is smoothe and i'm tapering off. The only sides i had were feeling a bit depressed between weeks 3 and 5 (from memory).

Yes I'm just going to drop my cals back down to 2200 5 days a week and have a re-feed of about 3000 on a Saturday and slightly less on a Sunday.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Would rather use Tren E & Test E and do the tren for the entire 16 weeks but thats just me ,cut out the Tbol and just do 100mg of anavar instead week 1-8? & just do propionate kicker from week 1-6 ?


Bit late mate!

I bailed on the tren after 4 weeks or so because it wasn't doing anything (my training partner stayed on it 8 weeks and didnt notice much) I switched to anavar 100mg ed and ran that with test E and in part proviron for 8 weeks and the results were great.

I'm now taking 600mg primo will ramp down to 400mg with (eventually 125mg of test e) for the next 10 maybe 12 weeks.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> Bit late mate!
> 
> I bailed on the tren after 4 weeks or so because it wasn't doing anything (my training partner stayed on it 8 weeks and didnt notice much) I switched to anavar 100mg ed and ran that with test E and in part proviron for 8 weeks and the results were great.
> 
> I'm now taking 600mg primo will ramp down to 400mg with (eventually 125mg of test e) for the next 10 maybe 12 weeks.


How is primo ? I mean strength wise & interms of muscle gain ?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> How is primo ? I mean strength wise & interms of muscle gain ?


I couldn't tell you mate i had my first pin on Tuesday. I'll keep posting on here mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> I couldn't tell you mate i had my first pin on Tuesday. I'll keep posting on here mate.


Yeah you do that i want to know if its worth the asking price as its freakin expensive as hell.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

sgtsniff said:


> Thanks mate, appreciated.
> 
> I started with 30mg per day and pretty much kept it like that. It doesn't work right away and mine got worse before it got better. If you read through my log you will see i think it took 6-8 weeks to notice significant improvement. It was pretty bad before which was REALLY getting me down, now my skin is smoothe and i'm tapering off. The only sides i had were feeling a bit depressed between weeks 3 and 5 (from memory).
> 
> Yes I'm just going to drop my cals back down to 2200 5 days a week and have a re-feed of about 3000 on a Saturday and slightly less on a Sunday.


Much appreciated mate. Best of luck with the primo and holiday cut.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 83-86

After a week of great diet I have eaten myself into oblivion this weekend which has been very enjoyable!

I've had 500 mg primo and 250mg test e this week and will have the same next week before dropping down to 400/125mg.

It was arms day today, pump was ridiculous. Just like whilst I was taking anavar, I've got a feeling this alpha primo is going to be good. We shall see! Here is a picture of my tri's after. Check out the t shirt tan.

I'm toying with the idea of starting my cut early, but maybe that's because I ate so much this weekend. One thing is for sure, whatever happens, I'm going to be my biggest.

Acne and Hair Update

I dropped my dose of accutane down to 30mg eod and started getting a couple of flare ups. I've upped my dose back to 30mg per day. I might try 15mg ed instead, will keep you posted. Also i have been taking Minoxidil (Regaine) applied in the evening only (because it makes my hair look greasy for work if i apply it in the morning) along with Nizoral shampoo used eod which i have been using throughout the cycle anyway.

I have noticed that I'm starting to grow hair where i have never done before, only thin transparent looking ones but hair non the less, I'll have to get a good waxing before Ibiza!! On the plus side my beard is looking thicker and thicker all the time..which is needed because my facial hair is the equivalent to that of a 12 year old asian girl.


----------



## lachu543 (Dec 2, 2013)

Your diet is Low Carb or High Carb? Can You say more about it? Of course while cutting ( 2200cals You said ).


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just saying I've been fell owing and it's made great reading


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

lachu543 said:


> Your diet is Low Carb or High Carb? Can You say more about it? Of course while cutting ( 2200cals You said ).


Alright mate sure thing.

I don't bother with low carb diets any more (*That's not to say that i won't again). I don't even pay attention to my macro split but having just checked Myfitness pal app its roughly an even split 33/33/33. I just try to get as much protein down me as i can and stick under 2200 calories. My protein intake is much lower than you might expect or than other people would recommend, i have always though that 250-300g of protein plus is just overkill but i have no evidence to say it does or it doesn't work, just personal experience.

So long as i hit 100g per of protein minimum it seems to be more than enough, my size is dictated by my overall calorie intake. I have tried smashing huge amounts of protein on and off cycle and it hasn't yielded any significant change in my physique, but it did affect my mood!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Just saying I've been fell owing and it's made great reading


Cheers mate, appreciated!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm hoping going to get back on cycle and do so,ethic similar. Cut with extremely moderate doses. Not sure whether to run test or Tren higher at the moment


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 87

Just a quick one this morning, busy day at work ahead.

Last night i pinned 2ml of Primo and 0.5ml Test E, perhaps i was rushing the jab but my jab site is tender this morning. Maybe it didn't help that it was a glute shot and i hit legs straight after.

I mentioned i have been struggling with a ligament injury and with my knees generally, well the ligament is slowly improving (but still in bad shape) the soreness in my knees isn't, it doesn't stop me from training but after each set getting off the machine or walking away from the squat rack is difficult. I noticed people watching me hobbling about yesterday, it's a tad embarrassing. Anyway, i cant complain with the workout as a whole; whilst squats are a no-no (I'm down to squatting 70kg!) the leg press seems OK. Unfortunately there seems to be a fair amount of compensation by my stronger left leg so i worked each leg individually, which took quite a while, and I must have done about 6 sets on each leg on a moderate weight just to get a good pump / burn. I think i can speak for most people in saying you know when you've done legs properly, there is no satisfaction like it (compared to other body parts) and i couldn't have done much more so I'm happy.

My calorie intake was low yesterday at around 1500 (400 of which was from Milkybar) the rest was in protein shakes and roast chicken, not very good i know but needs must after my binge weekend. I'll be on another horrific deficit today unfortunately.

I've got a bunch more Primo so I'm set for the rest of the month. I've worked out it's costing me around 140 per month alone, which is steep considering the main reason i have been put off GH all this time was the price, they seem to be comparable!

I'm taking the night off tonight to finish painting my kitchen then I'll be hitting back tomorrow. I look forward to it because i enjoy the workout however i am noticing that my top half is growing disproportionally to my bottom, (or maybe i just think it is because I'm unable to work my legs properly)I guess i should post a photo for critique?

Anyway cheers chaps, back to work!


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

How long you been running primo for now mate?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> How long you been running primo for now mate?


Only for about a week mate.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> Only for about a week mate.


Still too early then I am really interested to see how you get on - how long you going to run it for?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just had a quick scan through, nice read. I'm off to Mexico in Aug, just trying to get lean again, where are you going?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Still too early then I am really interested to see how you get on - how long you going to run it for?


Until the end of August mate so about 10 or 11 weeks.

Yeah still too early but will keep updating on here.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

ginnus21 said:


> Just had a quick scan through, nice read. I'm off to Mexico in Aug, just trying to get lean again, where are you going?


Ah Mexico is mint. I was over in Cancun in 2012, i was surprised in that there weren't many people in good shape? I had dieted like a mother*cker to get in shape for it but nobody else gave a sh1t so i gorged on mexican food and deserts for 14 days straight haha.

I'm off to Ibiza again mate, can't wait.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm hoping going to get back on cycle and do so,ethic similar. Cut with extremely moderate doses. Not sure whether to run test or Tren higher at the moment


I didn't stick with the tren for very long mate as it didn't seem to be doing much other than give me an itchy scalp and weird dreams. I think a lot of people are running test at low dosages and letting the tren do the work. For me, decently dosed anavar is all i need for a cut.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> I didn't stick with the tren for very long mate as it didn't seem to be doing much other than give me an itchy scalp and weird dreams. I think a lot of people are running test at low dosages and letting the tren do the work. For me, decently dosed anavar is all i need for a cut.


Wondering about an anavar & test , EQ cycle myself in the future. But tren must say works profoundly but I hate the sides though.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Wondering about an anavar & test , EQ cycle myself in the future. But tren must say works profoundly but I hate the sides though.


I can't really comment on tren mate. No real experience with it, nor EQ for that matter.

anavar and Test is a real winner for me, Neuro Pharma Anavar was good.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 88

It was back day last night. I was impressively strong (for me), i absolutely destroyed myself with pyramid sets on every exercise. I had mentioned i was going to reduce my number of sets and train Dorian Yates style which is yet to happen. It just doesn't feel like I've done enough? I was dripping after i had finished and the pump was great, i know its only 10 days or so since i started the primo but i still kinda look and feel the same as i did on the anavar. I looked massive in the gym (compared to others, bare in mind i go to a Pure Gym) and when I've been training upper body i think i freak a lot of the women out. I train alone and notice people looking over and whispering and making comments....or maybe I'm paranoid? I went back over to my place to shift some boxes before i move back in this weekend and was walking about in just my shorts, my missus comes in and says "You're getting too big babe, these muscles *points to traps are a joke *meaning too big"...hmm i got into this to look like Rob Riches but maybe i am getting too big? I checked my weight yesterday and I'm 13 stone 6 at 5 11 and about 10% bf i'd guess. that doens't sound big but i only have a small frame - skinny wrists and ankles and my calves are non existent...despite training them as hard and as often as i can so I'm massively top heavy across my arms, back, chest and shoulders. I look big in the gym for sure but in civilian clothes i feel skinny! 2 years ago i was 76kg 11stone 12ish at around 7-8% bf (click on my username and look at my profile AVI), As it stands now I'd hate to lose size (wouldn't we all) but if I'm honest i probably looked "better" then.

Ahhhh..anyway, my diet has been great over the past 3 days and i think i have managed to undo my awful binge weekend. This won't be happening again :nono: , I'm not sure if i mentioned on here (and can't be bothered scrolling through the pages) but i spent £250 or so on meals last weekend between the missus and i (Australisia Manchester was Friday - check it out, it's fantastic)...it was all good though but maybe not the best idea as I've got a holiday coming up and need to save some £££'s.

I pinned 2.5ml (200mg Primo and 125mg Test E) on Monday and i've had a little PIP with it, again today i pinned 2ml (200mg) of Primo this morning and it was little painful going in. What's odd is that the oil is really easy to draw into the syringe but actually plunging the stuff into the muscle is difficult - i really have to apply pressure to get it in. I'm using the green pins btw to draw and shoot? I'm sure it's down to poor technique! Any ideas what i might be doing wrong?

The skin on my back is great, I think I'll keep the accutane up until i have used it all, i have about 35 days worth remaining. I have noticed that i have psoriasis on my arms, it was there a good few weeks ago but i didnt pay much attention to it, it isn't bad and when i moisturise its barely noticeable but it's something i have never had before? Perhaps it's down to the tane, perhaps it isn't. If it gets worse I'll go and see my GP...who has no idea i'm taking accutane.

It's chest day today so again I'm going to look like a freak and scare the women. Can't wait! Haha! :lol:

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Holding my ground in terms of bf.

I guess i have started my cut this week. Let's hope i lay off the takeaways this weekend.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> View attachment 153702
> 
> 
> Holding my ground in terms of bf.
> ...


Buy yourself some fruit & make a fruit salad  Always when i feel like eating junk on a diet i eat tons of fruit


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> I can't really comment on tren mate. No real experience with it, nor EQ for that matter.
> 
> anavar and Test is a real winner for me, Neuro Pharma Anavar was good.


By sides i mean random hardons like a teenage boy in a brothel .


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Such a good read! Loving your shape tbh, my goal! Keep the updates coming. Whats your training split like? My current diet is actually very similar to yours in regards to calories etc as I'm cutting on just 250mg test. Would love to try tren but like yourself I suffer from acne and have been on prescribed tane for 4 months and I'm almost completely clear so wouldn't want it to cause a breakout.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> Such a good read! Loving your shape tbh, my goal! Keep the updates coming. Whats your training split like? My current diet is actually very similar to yours in regards to calories etc as I'm cutting on just 250mg test. Would love to try tren but like yourself I suffer from acne and have been on prescribed tane for 4 months and I'm almost completely clear so wouldn't want it to cause a breakout.


Cheers mate, i train 5 times per week: Legs, Back and abs, Chest and Calves, Shoulders and abs, Arms and Calves < something like that anyway, I'm not so religious with which days i work abs and calves but i try and make sure its at least twice a week for both.

I'm not so fussed about tren, i tried it but maybe the gear wasn't what it should have been. Perhaps i'll give it another shot next summer.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm going to retake this shot with a pump, actually I could do with taking a load in the gym, I might persuade the missus to come late one night and take some decent ones.

Here's another back shot, I've instagramed it for effect


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Here are both of the above without any drama
View attachment 153919


View attachment 153920


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 89-92

Today is the day!! I "officially" start cutting today, i actually started last week knowing that i would binge on the weekend so they have cancelled each other out really. Ibiza is on August 10th leaving me 6 weeks to cut which should be plenty of time providing i can keep control of myself on the weekends, easier said than done for us all. Breakfast has included the following:

1 blueberry toasted bagel (New york bagel co) with smooth peanut butter and nutella

1 bag of Tyrell's popcorn salty

2 mini Tesco pork and pickle pies



I'm following IIFYM and will be looking for a 40 protein/30carb/30 fat % split between them...ish. I don't take the dieting too seriously as i think a lot of the theories and information being discussed on the web is complete rubbish to be frank. A reasonable amount of protein (i don't know what reasonable is but i get anywhere between 100g and 200g a day) and a calorie deficit is all you need, i wouldn't worry too much about what you're eating.

I have been off booze for the last couple of weeks now, i spent Saturday night in front of the TV eating my chippy tea with my mate and the dog before driving across to Liverpool to pick the missus and her mates up from a night out. I spent Saturday afternoon shifting heavy furniture and the last few bits from the missus parents house back into mine. The sky man came round Saturday morning and plugged all that lot back in for me (WINNER!) and in between both of those events i trained arms. I had to be careful mind because on Thursday (when my missus was complaining about the size of my traps) i had to rush in the gym to meet my mate and his van to move my washer and fridge, it was chest day so as i left i blasted out as many dips as i could as the dip station is on the way out. I went a little too quickly and deep (< Story of my life) and felt a slight twinge, no pain later that night but the next day it was sore...and Saturday worse still. So at the minute both my shoulder and knee and in bad shape (my knee is worse it dislocates and pops back in, or at least that's what it feels like, once every couple of days), despite this i trained legs yesterday and worked each leg individually and reduced the weight dramatically on the dodgy one but increased the rep range. I managed to blast out some squats but couldn't shift more than 100kg, which is marked improvement from last weeks 60kg.

I weighed myself on the scales yesterday in the gym, they have clearly been tampered with / fixed. I was 13 stone 8 last week and despite being the same i was 13 stone 1 last night and that was after my Indian banquet. I'll weigh myself on my digital scales at home from now on, the only reason i use the scales in the gym is because it's near the girls dre...... *ahem* just for convenience :innocent:

You'll see above that i took a couple of pictures of my back, i haven't seen it in a while. I could do with taking some decent ones as mentioned above so need to try and convince the missus to take some. It's difficult because she couldn't care less about what i look like or whether i go to the gym or not and actually thinks the whole thing is ridiculous, I'll never admit (at least not to her) it but she is definitely right. After all, "if boyhood and youth are but vanity must it not be our ambition to become men?" < bit of Van Gogh for you there . If you consider: we are spending vast sums on artificial hormones which we chose to consume, not knowing what they really are nor in reality there long term effects. Spend between 5 and 7 hours a week lifting things up and putting them down again staring at ourselves in the mirror and spend the hours in between fretting about what and how much of what we are putting in our mouths during the interim and why? So i / we can strut around Bora Bora beach looking shredded as fck in the tiniest little gay shorts imaginable. I will grow up one day, but that's not going to be any time soon, despite the pending three O in 7 weeks time, and to be fair to Vincent: Ushuaia, bar crawls and boat parties weren't about in his day.

Right enough, i need to be productive, busy week and all that. L8az.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 93 & 94

Morning!

Urgh, I'm tired today. I overslept (again) and my office buddy still hasn't got the coffees in yet.

I trained back yesterday and dislocated my knee. Yes, i dislocated my fcking knee training back. :confused1: I was mid way through a pull up and the thing just popped out, no point in describing the pain, It was painful. I was stuck momentarily, i managed to lower myself down onto my good leg but was terrified of putting weight on the wonky one. Its funny, the first thing you want to do, instinctively, is bend your leg. No chance. I looked around for my phone to ring the missus to come and rescue me before shouting one of the staff to help me to the door but, as i reached down for my phone the slippery slug popped back in. It's still sore today and I'm pretty gutted about it because it appeared it was getting better. If no improvement by the weekend i guess I'll book myself in with the GP. Once it had popped back in i carried on with the rest of my workout, which on the whole was a beast of a session.

I'm not sure if it's because I'm on a diet, because I'm in the gym more (I've gone from doing 50 minutes solo to about 1hour 40 minutes) or because of the Primo but my appetite is massive. I'm always hungry anyway but at the minute i am the exception to the theory that men think about sex every 6 seconds. This is not be possible as i find myself in 3 or 4 minute long day dreams about peanut butter, nutella and banana bagels and other delicious treats. I'm even taking photo's of everything and then recycling the memory when I'm sat on the toilet. A have a pretty unhealthy relationship with food right now, and whilst writing this i have had a momentary blank and found myself day dreaming about milky and raspberry muffins.

I have changed the way i train now I'm "dieting" (< laughable). I am adding about 30 minutes of cardio to the end of my sessions, I'm getting a few looks because i leave literally dripping with sweat. It's satisfying though and i get a decent quad pump from the bike, maybe it will help my legs catch up a touch with my upper body? This morning for breakfast i had the aforementioned bagel of beauty, controlling myself at work is a daily challenge. Thankfully instagram does inspire me to stop being a fat slob and leave the food in the fridge. I nearly had a double helping of desert last night...nearly.

The football was pants last night, let's hope tonight's game is a bit more competitive eh! It's chest day but after having done 7 days or so consecutive i was considering taking the evening off. It will depend on how many biscuits i scoff during the day i guess.

I'll update later with a bit more info on how i'm getting on with Primo. I've run out of time this morning.

Enjoy your day all.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Day 93 & 94
> 
> Morning!
> 
> ...


Take a day or two off.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Take a day or two off.


I might do, again it depends on how much i eat today. If not today then certainly tomorrow.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> I might do, again it depends on how much i eat today. If not today then certainly tomorrow.


a day or two's rest will do your body the world of good mate... especially your knee!! ha


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> a day or two's rest will do your body the world of good mate... especially your knee!! ha


AH I'll get away with a cheeky chest session maybe! :thumb:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> a day or two's rest will do your body the world of good mate... especially your knee!! ha


AH I'll get away with a cheeky chest session maybe! :thumb:


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Smash chest tonight then have a day or two off


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

@sgtsniff how's the primo?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I've only been on a couple of weeks mate so difficult to tell. I have lost a bit of the hardness from the var but i have put on a little bodyfat, my strength hasn't really changed.

I had some pretty severe lower back pump last night though. One thing i have noticed is that my skin is lovely, it feels silky smooth...not sure if that is related to the primo or not/ (Perhaps it isn't).


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Neuro Pharma Anavar has been tested on Wedinos, i know lots of you don't believe it but i do.

All i can say is that i tried it and it was great!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I took this morning before work. I think i look decent at the minute, here is a shot of my arm from before i went to the gym last night...



I have said before that i literally double in size when i have a pump, i really need to get some decent photo's whilst in the gym. I train alone and can't really start taking pictures of myself because I'll look like a weirdo.

Since starting the Primo i have noticed...not that much. My skin seems to getting silky smooth, particularly my arms and delts which were previously dry as toast to touch from the accutane (WHICH I AM STILL TAKING). It is a right pain to get the primo in, it's easy to draw into the syringe but shooting it is hell. I have to squeeze like mad and it takes me a good couple of minutes to get the 2ml in. I have no idea why this is? I have been taking 6ml a week (which costs an eye watering 42 quid) and I'm going to continue to do so for the next 2 weeks at least before dropping to 400mg (maybe). I have since dropped my test dose to 125mg.

I am getting crazy pumps in the gym, actually a couple have been painful (lower back and a bit of shoulder pump), so in terms of a effect i'd say the primo is comparable with anavar. I'll have to give it more time before the full review but up to this point it's been good. If anything i'd say my rep range is down a touch but I'm hoping it will increase when the primo "kicks in" (or whatever term is appropriate), i have just lowered my test and come off anavar so i expected it really. And anyway, who cares about strength when you only train to look pretty? :whistling:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking ridiculous at the moment. Really inspirational work.

Really the type of look i'm going for


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Looking ridiculous at the moment. Really inspirational work.
> 
> Really the type of look i'm going for


Cheers Si, appreciated!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> View attachment 154170
> 
> 
> I took this morning before work. I think i look decent at the minute, here is a shot of my arm from before i went to the gym last night...
> ...


Nice work mate, looking the bvllocks!!!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Nice work mate, looking the bvllocks!!!


cheers mate!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 95-100

Morning everybody. My name is Dave and i have a drug problem. (My name isn't Dave)

I'm feeling really tired and the minute, it's to the point where i don't want to train which isn't like me because by 14:00 most days i''m thinking about finishing work and getting to the gym. At the minute, however, all i want to do is go home and chill with the dog in the garden. Maybe it's because of the nice weather we're having eh? Also getting out of bed in the morning is a struggle, i can't function without caffeine and I'm starting to look for something stronger.

I've had a few problems with the missus of late and only in times of turmoil do you start to speak your mind, one thing she wanted to talk about was as my opening line suggests. Now, i have been training for a while (on and off) but only took bodybuilding semi seriously and consistently about 4 years ago. Prior to this i had a pretty savage recreational drug problem, i didn't consider it a problem at the time ,because i enjoyed it and the the circle i was in were all at it, but in hindsight i was lucky to grow out of it when i did. I did OK at uni during this time despite being high EVERY DAY (literally every day even Christmas etc. i didn't want to go on holiday if it was to a place where i would struggle to score so i rarely did during that time) for 4 year but i should of done much better. Anyway, the missus has pointed out to me that I'm still an abuser and i have to agree with her and this is turning into one long as cycle. She has booked us another holiday for the first week in October so despite the fact that i had planned to come off at the end of August i feel compelled to stay on for another 4 weeks that would take the cycles length a pretty crazy 6 months (25 weeks)! The longest i have done before is 12 and that felt like a stretch (or maybe i elongated it to 16?...i think i did actually). I, for pretty much the first time, am starting to get a touch of steroid related anxiety coupled with the realisation that i have a drug problem. I tend to recover ok after cycle (at least i feel i do because i have never had blood work done) but, with this one being so long, this is where the anxiety is creeping in. In any case i would only take a shed load of non prescribed medication to iron out the creases in my health as a result of juice (PCT). Unfortunately my problem extends a bit deeper, i was a pretty decent footballer as a kid and i was contemplating a comeback this year and the first thing i did was look up where i could buy EPO...fcking EPO! Nah sorry can't be bothered with training I'll just jab some EPO and run around like a lunatic for 90 minutes. This is a pretty crazy mentality right? Or am i just being a girl? I feel torn between wanting to carry on with bodybuilding and the necessary juicing to potentially compete and worrying about my health, I'm sure that there are many others (if not all of us) that have gone through or are going through the same problem. I like to YOLO as much as the next kid, as is clear from the start of my post, but i genuinely thought my problems with drugs ended pre bodybuilding days and i didn't give it much thought but perhaps now it's worse than ever?

Anyway my skin is great and i look fantastic, the primo is very good and doing the business. My diet is always poor on a weekend only for me to aggressively cut during the week and be lean again by Wednesday, perhaps next post I'll go into depth about the eating disorder bodybuilding has given me? :lol:

Holiday 3 weeks on Sunday. Time to get back in the gym and stop moaning eh?

Have a nice one all.


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Day 88
> 
> I pinned 2.5ml (200mg Primo and 125mg Test E) on Monday and i've had a little PIP with it, again today i pinned 2ml (200mg) of Primo this morning and it was little painful going in. What's odd is that the oil is really easy to draw into the syringe but actually plunging the stuff into the muscle is difficult - i really have to apply pressure to get it in. I'm using the green pins btw to draw and shoot? I'm sure it's down to poor technique! Any ideas what i might be doing wrong?


I think its because your shooting with the green bro? I have always been told (and have followed), the idea of drawing with greens and pinning with blues. I guess its because the blue is a lower gauge number, meaning a larger diameter and hence easier pinning.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

spardaa said:


> I think its because your shooting with the green bro? I have always been told (and have followed), the idea of drawing with greens and pinning with blues. I guess its because the blue is a lower gauge number, meaning a larger diameter and hence easier pinning.


Not quite right, the green should allow more through, easier pinning. It sounds more like scarring in the muscle. Do you use different sites?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

It's just the oil, even when it's not in the muscle it's very difficult to push the oil out of the syringe. Yes I rotate sites mate.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 101

I few days ago i moaned about my knee dislocating all the time. I said I'd go and get it checked out, i didn't.

An hour or so ago i was in a meeting, it was boiling so i walked around the table to open a window, snagged my toe on a chair twisted my knee, full dislocation. I am screwed. My leg was locked straight for about 15 minutes, it was since popped back in but the pain is like nothing previous, i am awaiting rescue from the missus later on...this is a major bummer as today was leg day. My diet has been poor also so i needed to burn some cals off...very doubtful that I'll be going to the gym later.

Gutted.

Moral of the story is: if you have an injury, get it looked at before it gets worse.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

To make matters worse i was hoping to blast a load of cardio to make up for the lapse in my diet from today...

Nevermind i'll cancel out the cakes x 2 and biscuits x 2 with eating more protein. Does that work? :confused1:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 102

So after ruining my knee yesterday i popped over to A&E to see the out of hours GP after work. My GP called me this morning to discuss the doctors notes and thinks i have meniscus tear/damage. Thankfully i have private medical insurance and I'm booked in for an MRI on Tuesday (how's that for service, i think it's a 2-3 week wait on the NHS. It's worth looking into if you don't have it), I'll post the results on here. I could be looking at 3 or 4 months before i can hit legs again which is crap, my legs are lagging enough already. I'll be going to the gym later to train shoulders regardless :thumb:

I really need to sort the diet out, it doesn't help though when everyone around you is eating rubbish all day!


----------



## Lette (Aug 22, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> I really need to sort the diet out, it doesn't help though when everyone around you is eating rubbish all day!


Do you prep all your food for the day? It makes it slot Easyer for me when I just need to heat the food.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Lette said:


> Do you prep all your food for the day? It makes it slot Easyer for me when I just need to heat the food.


I used to mate, not that often any more. I can't be bothered! haha


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> It's just the oil, even when it's not in the muscle it's very difficult to push the oil out of the syringe. Yes I rotate sites mate.


Is the Primo Alpha Pharma ? the carrier oil in AP has a reaction with the rubber in the syringes and it becomes sticky / hard to push down.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Is the Primo Alpha Pharma ? the carrier oil in AP has a reaction with the rubber in the syringes and it becomes sticky / hard to push down.


That must be what it is! It's still good stuff though.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 103-106

106 days eh, flippin eck! I've had 10k+ views on this thread since i started in April which is pretty mental and hope that those who read regularly find some kind of enjoyment, inspiration or irritation at what I'm saying.

My last decent sized post was a a tad dark, i dumped my anxiety tank , which i keep well locked up and the very back-bottom of my brain on here. I'm not sure if many people empathised with what i was saying, as i didn't get any feedback, but my gut feel is that it did to a lot of people. It's not something to dwell on today but I'm glad i posted it because now my soul feels cleansed(ish).

Right, the Alpha Pharma primo is fabulous (said in the gayest voice with both hands minced). It really is decent stuff and here is why:

1) My strength is now what it was whilst cycling with anavar, actually hit a PB on incline bench last night. I have never been stronger so that's got to be a plus right? My rep range isn't quite what it was with anavar but we're talking miniscule amounts of 5% or less.

2) I have had literally zero negative sides. None. Even with anavar i would get shin cramps or ridiculously painful back pumps whilst training, not so much the case here. also i don't get anxious about destroying my organs with orals which can be a worry after 6 weeks or so.

3) The pumps are immense.

4) My skin is like silk. I have no idea why this is but my skin has never been better in my adult life; it should be haggard because I'm still taking accutane but it's lovely.

5) People are approaching me in the gym almost every day asking me about training, diet or juice and complimenting me on how big and lean i look. That's a great feeling even if, like me, you're quite a cold person. Ultimately, it's what we train for or at least it's what i train for. It's been good talking to some of the younger lads in the gym (17-25 yo crew), i can't lie to them and say i don't juice but i certainly don't encourage it. I have noticed that a lot of the younger lads prefer a more athletic look anyway and lots of them start by saying " I don't want to be as big as you, just some extra size and be lean" or words to that effect. I think that's great, it would be impossible for them to look like me without AAS so to hear that these lads are setting themselves realistic goals which wont risk their health restores my faith in the youth somewhat. Some of the less muscular but lean lads are the ones with all the female attention anyway, at least in my gym, where as i walk around looking like some kind of fleshy cyborg from the future. Not the most attractive look to a 21 year old, i don't think.

The negatives really are the cost and that I'm hungry all of the time (but really, the latter can be attributed to dieting and the inevitable cravings that go with it). I have enough alpha primo to take me until my holiday. I'm still faced with the dichotomy; to juice or to not juice thereafter but i shall not dwell on that and just take life as it comes. I have my stag doo planned for July next year (Ibiza again) and i can say with almost certainty i will be cycling the 6 weeks prior to that but as for the time during the interim I'm hoping to stay off. If i do I'll probably be going with the primo but perhaps I'll try Neuro Pharma pending a good right up from a mate who's just started on it.

I'm still struggling with my knee. I have a suspected medial meniscus tear, i am waiting to hear back from the insurance company about my MRI scan today. Fingers crossed i can get that boxed off this week and start treatment. I managed to get on the cross trainer and the bike for 20 minutes or so last night without too many issues. Driving and walking tend to be most problematic. I have mentioned before that i hope to re-ignite my amateur football career and that is still my goal, hoping to have the knee fully working again in 8 weeks time but we'll have to see. I've put the EPO idea on the back burner for now. :innocent:

I'm still following IIFYM and yesterdays diet looked something like this:

Peanut butter and nutella bagel with banana for breakfast

500g of 0% fat Total yogurt with some blueberry jam

Salt beef and salad butty

salt and vinegar snack a jacks

2 x protein shakes

steak burger on wholemeal bun (no particular reason why it was wholemeal, it just was)

sweet potato chips (not many of i have to say)

and another banana before bed

I'm taking vitamin sups (aplpha man by my protein) and lashed it all down with loads of water and a splash or two of coke zero.

My diet is pretty much slight variations on the same theme as above but on a Saturday i go wild. I stick to around 2400 cals Monday - Friday, reefed on Saturday to an unlimited calorie intake and then eat maintenance on Sunday.

I'll be hitting shoulders tonight, not being able to train my legs is a real bummer so thankfully the cross trainer and the bike are providing me with something at least. I get a good pump if i set the resistance high but they aren't exactly going to replace the squat rack.

Enjoy the sunshine folks and hope you've enjoyed the posts. Bye! :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> Days 95-100
> 
> Morning everybody. My name is Dave and i have a drug problem. (My name isn't Dave)
> 
> ...


hi dude, i know how yoiu feel.

I was pretty much off the rails constantly in my 20s in a reccy phase, i moved to australia when i was 27 and wanted to use that as a clean break, but ended up with an even more dense crown of wreck heads. lol. i moved back to ENgland 2 years ago with my missus to settle down and get married. To honest, that gave me the focus to stop partying.

Not to suggest getting married, that's not the right way to do it. But I think to change things, there has to be a key a event. a summit where there is a line drawn and a new story begins. I think there is a different solution for everyone, but it normally involves. change.

Funnily enough i'm looking to start playing rugby again. i've moved from central london to the suburbs and thought it would be a good new way to find a local social circle. I think you can use football in the same manner. Just focus your energy on new relationships rather sport science medical chemistry tests


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> hi dude, i know how yoiu feel.
> 
> I was pretty much off the rails constantly in my 20s in a reccy phase, i moved to australia when i was 27 and wanted to use that as a clean break, but ended up with an even more dense crown of wreck heads. lol. i moved back to ENgland 2 years ago with my missus to settle down and get married. To honest, that gave me the focus to stop partying.
> 
> ...


Haha @ medical chemistry tests.!!

I am getting married mate, but Ive been with my lass for 10 years so not sure that will change much. I think you're right sticking to my football (and music) and reduce my gym....or just grow up a bit.:laugh:


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2003)

sgtsniff

Do you have reefed days?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Alan said:


> sgtsniff
> 
> Do you have reefed days?


Yes mate. Saturday. Have flick through my previous posts, it's all on there mate.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 107-109

It has been a superb week for my diet. I've stalled over the last 3 or 4 weeks but I've certainly made some progress this week i just need to make sure i behave myself tonight and don't go too wild on the weekend. The difference to your physique of just a couple of lbs when you're into single digit bodyfat is pretty insane (at least i assume i am in single digits i haven't tested). I still despise my delt vein (more on that at the bottom of the post) and overall vascularity when I'm training but when I'm cold and slightly dehydrated in the mornings I look wicked. If i carry on as i am I'll be bang on for ibiza :beer:

I had an MRI scan on my knee yesterday, unfortunately my consultant only works Wednesday afternoons so I won't get the results until 6th August, which is fine because i don't want to be having any surgery until after my holiday. Actually, work want me to wait until my project is finished in November to have it (despite me being in daily pain), can they even request that? I thought it was a crazy suggestion and said I'll be having it as soon as possible. How cheeky?!

I'm still taking the accutane and my skin is 100% clear. I've been so impressed with it, can't recommend it enough. I know I've gone on and on about it on here but if you suffer with acne for me it's a no brainer. The scaring left from PCT after my last cycle was more severe than i had realised but it is certainly fading, and I'm hoping with a tan they won't be noticeable at all. My lips are still dry but its a small price to pay for having great skin.

I'm still loving the Primo, i've lowered my dose from 200mg eod to 200mg e3d. I've done that to keep the cost down more than anything. It's doing the job and I would do it again but only if i could get the cost down (or if i was cycling for a boozy holiday where i knew my liver / kidneys were going to take a beating). The results are comparable with Anavar with increased vasculairty and crazy pumps while training. I'd say most guys should go for Mast, Var, Tbol or Tren if they are going for that kind of look all much cheaper and perhaps more potent. I haven't noticed any sides from the Primo and my oral anxiety has gone..so it's a real winner. :thumb:

Hairloss

I'm still using Nizoral shampoo every other day and I'm still using the old regain in the evenings before bed. I haven't noticed any hair loss (i have a full thick rug) but as my hair is quite long it would be difficult to notice anyway. I don't have a receding hair line nor any thinning, i posted before that i thought my temples were thinning, but looking at old photos I'm not so sure. Anyway I'll keep taking the stuff while I'm on cycle.

Just one more thing, i was going through instagram looking at different fitness models. I came across one which had a picture of Kirk Miller with that Sergi Constance, his delt veins are horrific and, for me, it completely spoils his look. Is it only me that thinks this? Vacularity across the arms is fine but thick protruding delt veins are vile, same with quad veins i just prefer a smooth natural look i guess....just a thought.

Enjoy the weather all.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> Days 107-109
> 
> It has been a superb week for my diet. I've stalled over the last 3 or 4 weeks but I've certainly made some progress this week i just need to make sure i behave myself tonight and don't go too wild on the weekend. The difference to your physique of just a couple of lbs when you're into single digit bodyfat is pretty insane (at least i assume i am in single digits i haven't tested). I still despise my delt vein (more on that at the bottom of the post) and overall vascularity when I'm training but when I'm cold and slightly dehydrated in the mornings I look wicked. If i carry on as i am I'll be bang on for ibiza
> 
> ...


I've never thought about using primo. Sounds like you have found your special sauce


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've never thought about using primo. Sounds like you have found your special sauce


I think anavar will always be top dog for me mate. Comparatively cheaper, wicked results, no sides.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> I think anavar will always be top dog for me mate. Comparatively cheaper, wicked results, no sides.


I'm just planning my next cycle. Not sure what i want to do yet. I am going low dose like you.

Was thinking 175 test and 350 tren.

plans just to recomp/cut for now


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm just planning my next cycle. Not sure what i want to do yet. I am going low dose like you.
> 
> Was thinking 175 test and 350 tren.
> 
> plans just to recomp/cut for now


Sounds good mate, let us know how you get on.

How you get on with var? Which labs do you use?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> Sounds good mate, let us know how you get on.
> 
> How you get on with var? Which labs do you use?


i've never used var, but I do have tub of dhack at home.

I've only done one injectable cycle and used WC test e and apollo rip blend for 4 weeks at the end


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> i've never used var, but I do have tub of dhack at home.
> 
> I've only done one injectable cycle and used WC test e and apollo rip blend for 4 weeks at the end


Try a low dose of test with 100mg of anavar for 8 weeks. Awesome cycle mate, nothing is more effective for me.

D-Hacks var is good stuff.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 110-113

After my superb diet of late..i stalled badly at the weekend. It was a full on BBQ, Alcohol and curry fueled binge. I have to diet consistently for 14 days striaght now to get in shape for Ibiza as the weekend has cost me dear and the good work i have done through the week has been completely erased. The 3 lbs i had taken off by Saturday morning (from Monday) were back this morning..so there's a great week ruined. 

I have dropped my primo down to 400mg per week and have decided to throw in 50mg of proviron for the build up to my holiday just to help harden up a bit. I still look decent but I'm not looking as ripped as i was maybe 3 or 4 weeks ago which is disappointing (but the binging has been fun i have to admit).

Training has been a bit of a struggle, my knee is still a mess and I'm struggling to find the motivation, i have been consistent but when i get home i feel like i've only been training at 70-80% capacity. The last time i went away i was at 100% every time. I'm not sure if this is down to being a bit run-down or whether i am just losing interest, either way It's not good for my conditioning. I hate to admit it with a week and a half to go but it's looking unlikely i'll beat my best ever condition (Mexico 2012).

Here is an interesting picture, on the left is me (with a pump) back from the gym the day before i went to Ibiza in August 2012 and to the right from about 10 days ago without a pump first thing in the morning....so the conclusions i draw form this is that i am now the same size cold as i was with a pump 2 years before?...That and a recently acquired hirsute appendage . :clap:

Here is one of me before the gym last night, i know it's still looking decent but I'm still holding body fat around my mid section and quads...this needs to go...If there was no weekend I'd be fine.

Shoulders tonight, massive motivational surge required. I'll let you know how i got on tomorrow...if your ar5ed.

Laters all.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

you have veins on your abs FFS you fat ****


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

looking awsome dude - just keep it up for two more weeks!!

btw - it sounds like your problems on the weekend are simply due to 1) not working/not being busy and 2) social life.

Maybe try and keep yourself busy on the weekend with some house/garden work (which will double as cardio lol), and it may help you not binge haha.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

spardaa said:


> looking awsome dude - just keep it up for two more weeks!!
> 
> btw - it sounds like your problems on the weekend are simply due to 1) not working/not being busy and 2) social life.
> 
> Maybe try and keep yourself busy on the weekend with some house/garden work (which will double as cardio lol), and it may help you not binge haha.


That is exactly my problem mate. I'm either doing naff all (sat on the couch) so keep taking trips to the fridge or at a social which involves eating or drinking.

I have a family BBQ this Saturday..... doesn't sound good.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> you have veins on your abs FFS you fat ****


Haha i know but the vein that runs through the middle and up to my pec isn't visible yet..which indicates to me I'm not in my best ever shape!

Not that i condone that level of vascularity of course....


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

quick question about the anavar mate as you seem to rate anavar + low dose test to be really good for cutting.

Did you find that the anavar simply increased pump and vascularity thereby making you SEEM leaner?

or

Did you actually find that it helped you shift fat, ie rather than loose a pound a week you lost a little more than a pound due to the anavar being thrown in, even when on the same diet.

-did it help target belly fat anymore so? as some people have reported this.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

spardaa said:


> quick question about the anavar mate as you seem to rate anavar + low dose test to be really good for cutting.
> 
> Did you find that the anavar simply increased pump and vascularity thereby making you SEEM leaner?
> 
> ...


I don't think any gear has helped me shift fat. My bodyfat is dictated by my diet.

Anavar does increase vascularity and hardness so you do "look leaner" in a sense but you have to get your bodyfat right down to notice. I like Anavar because it gives you great pumps, a decent increase in strength, a bit of size and with minimal / zero sides.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol dude your so messed up like all of us. You see something your never happy with. You look quality and the majority of blokes in Ibiza will be skinny joey Essex wannabes or skinny fat! Nail the next two weeks and you'll be better than 99.9%


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 114-117

Not long to go now, 6 day countdown is on. I had to cancel the family BBQ on Saturday so i came in at around maintenance level calories and had my cheat day on Sunday which involved: Burritos, cheesecake and Patron.

I haven't been getting any rest days with the holiday coming up and i don't feel particularly tired so I'll carry on until i go away. I do notice that my strength suffers a touch when my training days are close together and the pump isn't quite as intense but so long as i am chipping away at the last bit of bodyfat i don't really give a sh1t.

Last night i trained shoulders. I usually train in a Lonsdale tank which has quite a high neck so you can only really see my arms and my traps but , last night, i didn't have any clean so i had to wear an almost stringer (a golds gym tank) which i never do because i don't think nipples out is a great look tbh. Anyway its the first time i've had my back out and i was approached 3 or 4 times last night by people who despite seeing for a couple years in the gym had never spoken to me before. One of the black guys says "Whatever it is that you're taking, its definitely working bro." which makes a nice change to the usual sly looks and looks of disgust from some of the women. One guy even called me a "sexy bstard" which , despite being form a bloke, is a decent ego boost.

I will take some photos on the weekend after my Sunday bulge has gone, it should be easy for me to stick to my diet this week. This is the biggest i have ever been, most all of my pictures i have taken along the way (up to this point) have been taken cold but with a pump i look huge despite only being 12 stone 12 at 5 11.  < Not the best photo i know but i was difficult to take one whilst the changing rooms were rammed.

I'll be training arms tonight, then legs on Thursday, perhaps have have a rest day Friday then a fully body on Saturday morning where i can take some decent photo's. I'll still be on cycle while i'm away (due to long esters) so i've decided to train:thumb:, there is nothing worse for my gut than alcohol.

Anways i better get some work done, its difficult to concentrate when you're on the wind down!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PS. Cheeky Tricep shot, i wasnt even training arms at the time.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just shows you dont need to eat 100% clean to get shredded.. as most think is the case

Look in good shape mate nice work


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> PS. Cheeky Tricep shot, i wasnt even training arms at the time.
> 
> View attachment 156035


I'm currently running sus 250mg ew, mast p 300mg ew, 100mg Dhacks var atm.. Lost 7.5lb in 2 weeks. Diet is spot on! Dropping mast after next week's and carry on with sus n var for 7 weeks till Vegas!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wicked work yet again


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I'm currently running sus 250mg ew, mast p 300mg ew, 100mg Dhacks var atm.. Lost 7.5lb in 2 weeks. Diet is spot on! Dropping mast after next week's and carry on with sus n var for 7 weeks till Vegas!


Hi mate. Did you see my rugby thread?

How do you think sust and mast would stack for rugby?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Hi mate. Did you see my rugby thread?
> 
> How do you think sust and mast would stack for rugby?


I personally would use sus, Eq & var due to aiding performance strength and cardio mate


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I'm currently running sus 250mg ew, mast p 300mg ew, 100mg Dhacks var atm.. Lost 7.5lb in 2 weeks. Diet is spot on! Dropping mast after next week's and carry on with sus n var for 7 weeks till Vegas!


Sick lad. Personally i wouldn't bother with the mast if i was taking Var but won't do any harm!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

darren.1987 said:


> Just shows you dont need to eat 100% clean to get shredded.. as most think is the case
> 
> Look in good shape mate nice work


Cheers mate i just eat what i want really. IIFYM.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I personally would use sus, Eq & var due to aiding performance strength and cardio mate


This is what my initial thoughts were, but I was worried about the hunger gains from eq. I want to lose some fat and its supposed to make you super hungry


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I personally would use sus, Eq & var due to aiding performance strength and cardio mate


Var gives me savage shin pumps, worth bearing in mind if trying to play sport. I can't play football if i'm taking var.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> This is what my initial thoughts were, but I was worried about the hunger gains from eq. I want to lose some fat and its supposed to make you super hungry


Eat clean you'll get lean lol. My pal is taking 800mg Eq and he's got nearly as lean as he was on growth last year


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> Var gives me savage shin pumps, worth bearing in mind if trying to play sport. I can't play football if i'm taking var.


Test alone does that to me lol boxing can be very hard


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Days 118-119

I was at the hospital on Wednesday afternoon for the results of my MRI scan. They confirmed that i have a large tear to the medial meniscus to my right knee. The doctor gave me the option of stitching it back together, which means I'll be unable to drive for 6 weeks, or have it removed completely and be back on my feet after couple of weeks but will require re-constructive surgery at a later date and potentially never have full range of movement again. I'm booked in for the stitch up job first week in September, work weren't happy but my health comes first unfortunately. This comes around PCT time which will mean not only will i be off gear but i won't be training at all for 3 or 4 weeks...see ya later gains. Having only taken one week off in 3 years and 4 months i think this is going to come as a bit of a shock or perhaps it's just what i need.

My diet has been good this week but the Sunday binge inflicted some pretty savage damage. I weighed myself this morning and I'm down about 3lbs to 12 stone 7 in the morning rising to about 12 stone 9 in afternoon. My target weight was 12 stone 6 so I'm there or there abouts. I'm not at my lowest bf ever but i look fuller, my skin looks good and I'm certainly my biggest. Here is a cheeky pic fro the sunbeds last night ( i haven't been on the beds in MONTHS), apologies for the quality I'll try and take some more pictures over the next couple of days.  < this picture was taken cold, remember me saying that my missus was complaining about the size of my traps?

I'm still taking the Alpha Primo, i have been taking 400mg pw but i've blasted 600mg in this week with an extra 125mg of test in there...oh and I'm necking 50mg of proviron too just for this last week to harden me up a touch more (I'll continue taking it whilst I'm away). I do look good but I'm never satisfied, i only have myself to blame though (weekend binges a plenty). I've been taking the WC proviron, it's dosed at 50mg but i don't find it anywhere near as effective as the 25mg dosed Schering proviron i've used in the past.

It's my last day in work today before i return on the 19th so i better get grafting as i have loads to do. I'll post a couple more updates before i go away.

Laters all.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Test alone does that to me lol boxing can be very hard


Ah i only seem to get it from orals...maybe a touch from Primo too.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> Ah i only seem to get it from orals...maybe a touch from Primo too.


Lol if I have more than 400mg test ew, if I walk fast I get shin pumps


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> Days 118-119
> 
> I was at the hospital on Wednesday afternoon for the results of my MRI scan. They confirmed that i have a large tear to the medial meniscus to my right knee. The doctor gave me the option of stitching it back together, which means I'll be unable to drive for 6 weeks, or have it removed completely and be back on my feet after couple of weeks but will require re-constructive surgery at a later date and potentially never have full range of movement again. I'm booked in for the stitch up job first week in September, work weren't happy but my health comes first unfortunately. This comes around PCT time which will mean not only will i be off gear but i won't be training at all for 3 or 4 weeks...see ya later gains. Having only taken one week off in 3 years and 4 months i think this is going to come as a bit of a shock or perhaps it's just what i need.
> 
> ...


any excuse to avoid training legs


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> any excuse to avoid training legs


Haha legs are my fave body part to train!! :whistling:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

day god knows?

Alright lads. I haven't updated mainly because I was ****ed off with my conditioning when I came away. Anyway it's class here, I'm staying at. A 5 star hotel in playa de bossa, last time I was in Ibiza I stayed in San Antonio bay so it's come as a bit of a surprise how grotty the streets are here, still it's a decent location and the hotel is wicked.

I hit back in the hotel gym today, the facilities are limited but just about good enough, I'm a gym addict so always train whilst I'm away. I've just come back to the room to get out of the sun for a while, plus the missus is pretty smashed from smashing rum and shots of tequila all day! If she manages to get out of bed we are venturing over to Ibiza town for a meal and then going to space later to see fat boy slim / Carl cox.

Here is a cheeky pic

And here is a couple of the hotel 

The diet, as you can imagine, has completely gone out of the window, I'm a bit gutted because I wanted to get down to extremely low bodyfat but never mind eh. I could carry on when I get home but I've decided that Sunday was my last jab so a week after I return I'll start pct. I don't play on cycling until next summer now, it's a shame because I finally feel that in week 8 or 9 of primo it's starting to kick in, despite going to the gym hungover today I was really strong. I could only put 160 on the barbell of deadlifts but could have

Lifted more. Who deadlifts on holiday?? Haha!

Anyway enjoy your week all. I might update in a couple days.

Laters!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Still looking decent


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> View attachment 156457
> 
> 
> Still looking decent


Looking good as always mate

What brand of anavar have you used and what do you rate the best mate? never used anavar and want to make sure I get the best

Cheers


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Looking good as always mate
> 
> What brand of anavar have you used and what do you rate the best mate? never used anavar and want to make sure I get the best
> 
> Cheers


Best i ever used were British Dragon.eu in 2012 (I wouldn't touch them now though)

I used Neuro Pharma recently which were great, Wildcat are also good but expensive and D-Hacks which were also good.

Cheers Mate appreciated.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 129

I'm going to start PCT on Friday, that will be almost 2 weeks after my last jab of Primo and 16 days since my last jab of test.

This has been my longest ever cycle and i looked great i have to say. I didn't see anyone in my kind of shape in Ibiza, none really. I saw some ripped smaller guys and some bigger slightly fatter guys. I used the gym once whilst i was away so tonight will be the first time in a week, I'm going to hit chest still feeling a little sleep deprived so I'm hoping it will make me feel a touch better but perhaps it won't. I only put 5lbs on whilst i was away and i think i actually looked better at the end of my holiday for it really. The vascular look isn't as pleasing to non lifters.



My holiday was amazing, the missus and i chose to spend most of our cash on lavish meals rather than the clubs, we only hit Ushuaia (to watch snoop dogg) and Space as they were close by. The Hard Rock hotel is great but its VERY expensive, your cash would probably be better spent elsewhere. The best meals we had were at Estado Puro and KM5.

I have toyed with the idea of quitting the gym and taking up something else but until i make my mind up i will reduce my sessions to 3 max 4 times per week and try and keep on top of my diet. I was starting to feel run down after hitting 5,6 or at times 7 times a week. It's too much for me, and i have come to realise that i need to start looking after my body now with all these injuries i seem to be picking up, and when you stop enjoying something that's when it's time for a change.

I am booked in for knee surgery on the 3rd September so i have a bit of time from then to give my body a rest, not a great time really as I'll be only a couple weeks into PCT but the thought of worry some size doesn't bother me, at least not at the minute. I'm more bothered about getting fat!

I don't plan on cycling now until my stag do (which is again in Ibiza and likely the last time i will visit) at the end of June next year. I have loads of snaps of my on gear so will be interesting to see how i look in May next year when i intend on starting my cycle..if i still look decent perhaps i won't bother!

Laters folks. I'll keep updating with how I'm getting on with PCT for those who are interested, I'm going to be doing as follows:

Clomid 100mg per day for 2weeks dropping down to 50mg for a following 2

Tamoxifen 25mg per day for 6 weeks

DAA (D-Aspartic acid) at 5g per day for 6 weeks

Creatine Monohydrate 5g per day for 6-8 weeks

HCG 1000iu eod for first 3 weeks

Vitamin D supplement

Myprotein Alpha Man multi vitamin

Accutane dose to be decided.

PCT is expensive.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Since you have been on so long, in my opinion id do 4 weeks 50mg clomid, hcg I'd do at least 20,000iu in total, you're going to be shut down incredibly hard


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Mweisel said:


> Since you have been on so long, in my opinion id do 4 weeks 50mg clomid, hcg I'd do at least 20,000iu in total, you're going to be shut down incredibly hard


Cheers mate, I'm already taking clomid for 4 weeks.

I'll see how i get on with the 10,000 i.u. and add if necessary.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PCT - Day 1



First day back at the gym last night. I decided to do chest, it was hell as usual trying to find a bench. I had a decent pump and actually quite enjoyed myself despite having to drag myself there (photo above, and no that isn't a wig). I weighed myself this morning and I'm up to 12 stone 13 @ 5' 11" (i was 12 6 when i went to ibiza so a total gain of 7lbs in just over a week).

I'm still a fair size and i haven't seemed to have lost any strength yet (it's been 14 days since my last primo jab and slightly longer since my last test e jab). I had my first gulp of clomid and pinned HCG before the gym last night @ 1000iu.

Right back to the grind, another busy day trying to catch up with work.

Laters.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent work mate. A late subbed! :thumbup1:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent work mate. A late subbed! :thumbup1:


cheers mate.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PCT Days 2-6

Well my strength has gone. 3 weeks ago since i last pinned and a week into my PCT.

I dragged my ass to the gym to train back. I decided to start with chins / pull ups, i start wide grip and work my way in usually doing 4 sets of each. My first set i can usually smash 20 out not too much problem (because i am really strong obviously) but during my first set last night i don't think i managed 10. The subsequent sets were of little more than 5 and by the time i got into the narrow grip (bicep pull ups) i was lucky to get 3 or 4 out.:no:

I made my way into the free weights room and loaded up the olympic bar for some bent over rows. I put 40 on the bar (60kg total) and racked a few up as a warm up, no real danger. I put a further 10kg on each side and went for it...what a struggle that was. i got annoyed at only managing 6 reps on my third so abandoned it and went in search of the seated row. I didn't get on too badly with this but my rep range was still way down, by the time i had worked my way round to dead lifts i was exhausted, confidence was low and there was little to keep me there so i cut my session short (It was still around 40 mins with little rest) and made for the door. I decided to go home and reflect on what had just happened.

I'm going to go back to my little book and keep track on all of the weights, reps and sets as a means of motivating to beat the previous efforts. I think it's the only way I'm going to get through this. I have added creatine into my PCT yesterday, after i had misplaced the tub due to the recent move, that usually gives me a bit of a boost, i hope it does anyway (actually I'm putting all my faith in it). It's only been 3 weeks since my last pin so i still look good but the pump was nothing like it was on cycle but that's to be expected i guess.

Aside from the gym experience I feel great. I had quite a short temper on cycle, particularly when i was taking proviron but I'm really chilled at the minute. My only issue is that I'm not sleeping great which I'm putting down to being ridiculously busy at work and chain drinking coffees all day to keep me going. My libido has taken a knock, but i need a bit of a break after being savaged by my missus all holiday:devil2:. My nuts are tender, probably because they are filling up after blasting them with 1000 iu of HCG eod for the past week but on the whole i feel great and still look good so all is well!!

Cheers all.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PCT Days 7,8,9 & 10

Yikes. I am a bit of a mess today. I was out on the lash on Friday and Saturday and can barely think straight. I've smashed a couple of cans of red bull this morning to perk myself which has sent my head west. To make matters worse i took a fresh bird sh1t to the neck (which went all down my back as i walked into work this morning.) :angry:



Since coming off the gear i seem to have really greasy skin. I'm not getting any spots but my face and back have that horrible greasy feel so I'm keeping a pack of facewipes in my desk drawer. No ****. I'm not taking the accutane any more but have some on hand should i start getting any, it still feels a luxury to not have any spots and I'm hoping to keep it that way. Surprisingly my libido is still good, I'm usually horny when I'm hungover so was terrorising my missus over the weekend despite feeling like my head had been in a vice.

I hit legs yesterday which was a bit daft as I'm having a knee operation on Wednesday, i took it easy though. It was good to get some blood flow into them having neglected them for over 2 weeks. As i said last week, my strength is down somewhat particularly my rep range but but not as much as you might think. My chest session last week actually went pretty well.

My diet is poor and i've been on the raz and eating garbage pretty consistently since 10th August. I weighed myself yesterday an i was up to 13 stone 6 which is exactly a stone heavier than before i went on holiday. I feel pretty sick right now so I'm going to stop typing and crack on with the ridiculous amount of work i have to get through. I'm hoping to make it to the gym tonight to hit shoulders, i suppose i better watch my calorie intake today too.

Laters all.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PCT Days 11-19

I had surgery on my knee last Wednesday, unfortunately they couldn't salvage my haggard cartilage so they took it out. I'm going to need an artificial cartilage implant some time in the future. A full week later and i am up and about as normal, i just don't have the full range of movement it it's still pretty swollen. The puncture marks have healed (scabbed over) which is sound because i was getting rather tired of cleaning it up and redressing it god knows how many times per day.

Anyway, PCT. I am now 19 days in and i feel great, perhaps a little short tempered but generally I'm sound. I upped my dose of HCG to 2500iu eod for 16 days. I took 100mg clomid (split morning and night) for the first 10 days and have continued to take 50mg ed and will be doing for a full 28 days. I haven't been taking tamoxifen for the past few days because i ran out but will start again tomorrow. I have had morning wood every day since coming off (i think), my sex drive (desire) is not what it was on cycle but it's still decent and i haven't had any issues with performing albeit limited opportunities because of the op.

I went to the gym in the first time since my op last Wednesday. I hit chest and it was a decent enough session. I took it easy and lifted fairly moderate weights but the pump was good and i've retained most of my size. I went on holiday at 12 stone 7 (i think) and i weighed myself yesterday and was 13 stone but i have put a fair whack of bodyfat on since then, my abs are still visible...just. Ive been sloppy since i came off gear with drinking and eating but now i feel like I'm recovering i have gone down to maintenance cals (2600ish) and might even run a deficit for a couple of weeks just to shave a bit of timber off. I'm continuing to take MP's Alpha man vitamins and creatine whilst in PCT, I haven't taken any DAA yet but perhaps I'll start tomorrow but i haven't needed it so far.

I'm going to hit the gym again today (I'm lucky as its only 5-6 minutes walk from my house) and attempt back. I think I'll stay away from deadlifts and just focus on good form.

Laters all.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

Good stuff mate. I did my last jab yesterday so have PCT to look forward to in a few weeks. Absolutely dreading the possibility of acne. haha.

Keep it up.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is a cheeky picture from about 20 minutes ago after my back workout. I'm a bit chubby but still look alright (5 weeks since last pin, PCT day 19)

I'm not getting the pumps I was getting on cycle, I've not got anything like the rep range but I really enjoyed myself today.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Good stuff mate. I did my last jab yesterday so have PCT to look forward to in a few weeks. Absolutely dreading the possibility of acne. haha.
> 
> Keep it up.


What cycle did you run mate? Which lab? How were the results?

Accutane is good for acne, completely cleared mine.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> What cycle did you run mate? Which lab? How were the results?
> 
> Accutane is good for acne, completely cleared mine.


450mg AS labs test e pw for 13 weeks. 100mg D-hacks var for the last 8.

Results have been good given it was a fairly low dose. First cycle too so just testing the water. No Acne on cycle, just the odd spot here and there. First sign of it on PCT and i'll be straight online ordering some accutane. haha. Never suffered from acne and i don't plan on starting now


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> 450mg AS labs test e pw for 13 weeks. 100mg D-hacks var for the last 8.
> 
> Results have been good given it was a fairly low dose. First cycle too so just testing the water. No Acne on cycle, just the odd spot here and there. First sign of it on PCT and i'll be straight online ordering some accutane. haha. Never suffered from acne and i don't plan on starting now


If you didn't get acne on cycle and you haven't had it before I'd say it's very unlikely that you'll get any during PCT.

I wouldn't call that a low dose, people take way too much for little/ no extra benefit IMO.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> If you didn't get acne on cycle and you haven't had it before I'd say it's very unlikely that you'll get any during PCT.
> 
> I wouldn't call that a low dose, people take way too much for little/ no extra benefit IMO.


Yeah i guess. I suppose it works out a little less once you take ester weight into account, but still... happy enough.

I hope you're right mate. I'll be doing all i can to negate the possibility but i suppose only time will tell.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PCT Days 20-24

I feel like I'm recovering well. I still have 4 days of chlomid left and then I'll run nolva for a couple of extra weeks anyway. I was back in the gym over the weekend hitting my pyramid arm workout and the pump was MUCH better. My one rep max's are the same pretty much as when i was on cycle and now my rep range has improved somewhat, it was WELL DOWN during the first 10 days of PCT. During those first couple of weeks i didn't ever feel tired or depressed like has been the case in the past, i seem to recover pretty well from cycles despite this one being a beastly 5 months. My nuts have started to increase in size but they aren't all the way there, will see how me boys get on.

My plan, as i've mentioned before was to stay off until next summer but, inevitably, the addiction has started to kick in and i've been contemplating running a short bulk during December - January. I don't need to but i miss the pumps for sure.

My knee is on the mend. Still swollen and the physio noticed that id lost some bulk from my right quad. I was training legs before my op but my good leg was compensating for the injury. Within a couple of weeks i should be back to full fitness so will be training heavy again (hopefully)!


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Still look quality mate ... seriously wish I could be 'off form' and look like that!!!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> Still look quality mate ... seriously wish I could be 'off form' and look like that!!!


Cheers mate!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PCT Update 24-32

Hi all,

On my last update i had 4 days worth of clomid left to run @100mg ed (split AM/PM), since the end of last week i have noticed a dip in my libido coupled with weak erections so i've decided to carry on with it for an additional 2 weeks before tapering it down. I am continuing to take Nolva @20mg ed. I thought i was over the worst of PCT but it appears not! I'm still in a good mood though and have plenty of energy but still have moderate testicular atrophy which appears to have remained the same for the last week or so with little / no improvement. I was planning on running chlomid for 4 weeks (with nolva for 6-8) but will continue for 6 and take a view on it. I still wake up with morning wood though and it's great that uk-muscle gives me the platform to tell you all about it. :lol:

I'm still lifting fairly well in the gym but my pumps suck, I barely even get one. Perhaps this is because I'm used to being on cycle and the stark contrast is throwing me. At this point in PCT ,after previous cycles, I'm starting to put a bit of beef back on the rack hence the concern. As i have said before, i didn't take HCG during my cycle, i anticipated staying on for the summer and didn't want to desensitize my nuts and i didn't want to be having so frequent injections. I have recovered well using HCG post cycle before so just went ahead with it. On reflection, this was a mistake,one that i won't be making when i hit my next cycle next year. In summary i just haven't done enough research into PCT, i recovered well using lackluster protocols because my cycles were shorter, again a mistake not to be repeated. Do yourself a favour and read up on the PCT stickys.

In terms of my body weight i remain consistently around 13 stone at 5'11, I was at the physio yesterday with my knee who was measuring the atrophy of my right quad (comparing to my right leg so not perfect test) i can't remember the measurements but it is visibly smaller by 15-20%. My knee is improving each day but I'm still a good few weeks off before i can hit a leg day. I don't look forward to leg day, i train them consistently each week but its my least favourite because it's the hardest work. Now i can't train legs, i miss leg day badly. So, if you're healthy, stop moaning about training legs...at least you can train them.

I'm having another night off tonight to study , i started back at Uni this week so better make an effort, but I will be back in the gym on Wednesday. Hopefully things will start to improve.

Later all, i will let you know how i am getting on.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PCT Days 33-36

I checked my phone, 1 message received. It read "Sex tonight after work. Rough".

A state of semi anxiety came over me, only 4 days ago it would have been like trying to play snooker with a rope. I had the half confidence of being woken by morning boners during those 4 days but the performance anxiety remained. "It's been 55 days since my last pin of Test Enanthate" I thought to myself, "It hasn't taken me this long to recover before?" I cursed myself for not taking HCG during cycle and for watching too many Rich Piana videos.

17:05 the phone rings "What time you will be home babe?", "I'm not sure" I replied hesitantly "I have to pick up George (My Dog) from my Dads and it's unlikely I'll get out of here until 6" i stuttered whilst trying not to let anyone in the office hear my conversation. The anxiety was present, it was breathing down my neck. A lion beast circling it's prey ready to pounce on my state of mind.

I pushed open the car door and stepped out. I could see the kitchen door open which rises slightly higher than the perimeter fence. As i approached the gate i could see her waiting for me at the door with a wooden spoon in her hand. "Fish, Chips and Beans today haha" she joked, i strolled towards the back door thankful of the grace time between having dinner and the inevitable.

"Pass me your plate babe" i sat the plates on the kitchen top and sighed. I felt a tug on my left arm followed by her arms going around my neck to pull me in. We walked upstairs. The inevitable commenced, before i had my jeans off it was there. The anxiety remained, i couldn't bare to check it for size nor blood-flow, i gulped at the sticky room air before whipping my keks down to see what i had brought to the table....And there it was, a throbbing pulse gave motion to this perfectly formed specimen. I looked round the room for someone to high 5. It was fantastic, i had done it. I had recovered.

Have a good weekend folks.

(I will carry on Nolva and clomid for 2 more weeks as planned anyway)


----------



## jarane123 (May 22, 2014)

Its rly nice to read your log!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

jarane123 said:


> Its rly nice to read your log!


Cheers mate!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PCT Days 37-44 (A Natty Diary)

My nuts are so big now that i cant resist feeling them through the day. I keep a pack of wipes handy for hygiene reasons. It's been such a long time since they have been at capacity that it feels like quite the luxury. I'm in a great mood all the time at the moment and my sex drive is pretty rampant, this was fueled by no action with the missus for over a week because i've been in Spain staying with her friends (the reason why i didn't update last week) so no gym last week either. My diet was obviously shocking, I went a bit crazy on the beer too but who doesn't?

I hit chest on Saturday and then hit back yesterday, my strength was surprising. I hit incline bench at 90kg followed by 100kg flat bench for 2.5 (working up to the weight in a pyramid to 1-3 rep max), so plenty of reps which gave me a great pump. It's never going to be like on cycle but I'm enjoying the gym again. The happiest days of my gym life were natural and I'm enjoying being off gear....just a thought, despite supplementing testosterone my up and down estrogen levels meant that my libido fluctuated wildly which annoyed the hell out of me, its constant now which massively improves a mans mood.

I look good at the minute, I've retained most of my size but have acquired a little bodyfat (quite a lot actually). At my leanest during the summer i was 12 stone 7, I'm sat at 13 stone bang on now (at 5 11) so i only have very light showing abs but my t shirt aesthetics are still high. I have lost a lot of the vascularity in my arms which i despise so that's another plus.

Obviously i have been looking into a winter cycle but I'm still undecided. If i do it will certainly be a short one, I'm happy with all of my upper body size (maybe forarms could do with a bit of work) but the atrophy to my right quad, which i've suffered as a consequence of my knee injury, bothers me. It looks like I've never trained it in my life. The knee still isn't right, i have physio again today and I'm with the specialist on Wednesday. In the mean time the best i can do is 25kg single leg presses and body weighted squats, even training my calves in painful.

I'm studying tonight so no gym but will hit shoulders on Tuesday.

Laters all.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PCT Days 45-47

After feeling great last week; good mood, great sex drive enjoying the gym etc. things have taken a complete 180. The last 3 or 4 days i've started feeling irritable, i wake up numerous times during the night, my morning wood has gone and my libido is shot. I'm not sure what is going on because since starting PCT things have improved on a daily basis. I thought i had fully recovered last week but clearly there's an imbalance somewhere. Estrogen rebound maybe? I'm still taking Nolva and Clomid but had planned on finishing this week, guess I'm gonna have to ride out then next few days and see if things stabilise. I don't know, because i haven't had bloods done, but my strength is back up to not much shy of when i was on cycle, I'm getting decent pumps now and if anything i look bigger than i did a couple weeks back so surely I'm not shut down?..who knows?

I'd start a new thread but can't be doing with the conflicting responses or sarcastic comments. As you can probably tell I'm suffering from a sense of humour breakdown today! I'm gonna grab an early lunch and try to sort myself out..I'm craving sugar actually. Odd.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Have a look into Ostarine, I'm in the same boat, but have been b-c for 12months. Getting bloods done on Friday. I'll try to remember to post up results.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

ginnus21 said:


> Have a look into Ostarine, I'm in the same boat, but have been b-c for 12months. Getting bloods done on Friday. I'll try to remember to post up results.


Never heard of it? did your libido improve and then die off?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just started on Mon. 20mg pd. I had my last shot of sust on 10th of August. Tbh, 4weeks after I started using hcg 1250mg 3x week for 3 weeks. 1/4 tab of Letro m/w/f. I want to check out the opposite sex again... I jump the missus tonight without any viagra or calais and see.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

ginnus21 said:


> Just started on Mon. 20mg pd. I had my last shot of sust on 10th of August. Tbh, 4weeks after I started using hcg 1250mg 3x week for 3 weeks. 1/4 tab of Letro m/w/f. I want to check out the opposite sex again... I jump the missus tonight without any viagra or calais and see.


Letro completely destroys my sex drive mate, that and adex are the worst for me.

Haha let us know how you get on!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Letro defo kills sex drive, but 1/4 tab m/w/f is the sweet spot.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Not got bloods done, need to be done in the morning and can't afford time off work at the moment. But have had my leg over twice without chemical help. Except for the Ostarine. Worth reading up on for pct.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PCT Days 48-53

I'm still not myself. I dropped the clomid and certainly feel better for that, i dropped the tamoxifen as of today and plan on riding out the next 4 weeks or so before i get blood work done. I started taking proviron (50mg for 2 days but have dropped to 25mg) because i wanted to drop the tamoxifen (thought this might help as a mild anti estrogen) which usually sends my libido into overdrive but not as yet, no change. I'm not dropping size, I'm actually heavier on the scales, but my mood and libido are up and down in extremes...exactly how much of that is psychological i don't know.

I'm enjoying them gym again, i wasn't getting much of a pump at all during my first couple weeks of PCT but now it's much better, my strength isn't much less than it was on cycle (Ive said this a few times) I'm certainly stronger this side of my cycle than i was before it. Ideas of starting a winter cycle have fallen by the wayside due to this lengthy recovery, perhaps that isn't such a bad thing. There is always temptation to jump back on and "put-off" the recovery for another time but I'm determined to ride this out, i know i will recover I'm just rather impatient about it.

My knee is on the mend, i hit legs after my chest session on Sunday afternoon. I say hit legs; i managed to squat with a 5kg plate each side and think i worked my way up to 10kg a side for 5 reps before bailing out. My pain seems to be concentrated in my knee cap, not unusual after my kind of surgery apparently?

I'm having the missus parents round for dinner tonight not sure if I'll make it to the gym, if so it's shoulders day which is always an enjoyable one.

Laters.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

PCT Day 54

Do not exceed 1 sachet within a 24 hour period. I took 2 out of the box, ripped open the sachet before squeezing the contents of both into my mouth. I almost gagged as the sour, chemical slime curdled its way down my throat. It was a means to an end, I'd been suffering with fatigue since my meeting at 15:00 with a solitary yawn the only visible indicator my consciousness.

"Why have you taken your pre-workout? My mum and Dad will be over for tea in 10 minutes." she barked. I glared a dead star out of the kitchen window, the tunnel vision was almost immediate and within minutes my face, hands and legs began to tingle as the beta alanine flowed through my veins. I walked the stairs to change into my gym attire and my brain went into overdrive, i took the black gold's gym stinger whilst simultaneously donning my dri-fit shorts within 3 seconds all the while continuing a dead stare to nowhere.

"Help me put this out babe" as i reached forward my right hand was shaking uncontrollable, it had a mind of its own. I was Muhammad Ali with the Olympic torch. I grabbed my wrist with the other hand whilst owling my neck around quickly to see if anyone had noticed. "Phew!" I stirred the orange contents of the slow cooker before dishing up 4 portions. The chems were taking effect, my body temperature was increasing, i leaned back so i didn't drip any sweat into the spicy orange abyss.

" I hope it's not too hot, i put 2 chillies in" Hot? It appears the orange abyss was, in fact, ultra spiced lava. My scalp was drenched. I clawed at my skin as the combination of beta alanine and scotch bonnet wreaked havoc on my central nervous system. I tried to remain calm but the itching was insatiable, it was undeniable. I reached for a glass, my right arm trembling, and pulled it to my lips. It had just been washed, it was still warm. I managed to stop myself from dropping it. The heat was intense, i sat back on my chair and dead gazed into space. My back turned cold as the sweat pressed up against the wooden slats, an uncomfortable sticky relief form the impending hyperthermia (over heating google it).

The anxiety turned into  panic, i couldn't handle it. To fuel my misery i turned round to see the grill was on full blast, despite the Naan's being taken out at least 3 minutes before. I was furious, the panic had turned to rage. A switch had been flipped. I bolted upright and pushed away my future mother in law as i darted for the kitchen door to the heavenly cool outside, i tried to force it open but it wouldn't move past 20 degrees, I looked down to see a large golden mammal blocking the exit. I opened and closed the door at furiously as a means of arousing the beast into shifting it's fat ar5e. As he moved i fell through the door gulping at the cold air, one hand on the brickwork as i itched away at my burning skin with the other. I looked up and thanked the stars that my ordeal was almost over, i had a revelation as the relief came over me. DOUBLE DOSE PRE-WORKOUT AND MADRAS IS NOT A COMBINATION TO BE ADVISED.

Ps. I'm on cloud 9 today. The extreme up and downs saga continues but at least today I'm good.

laters all.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi mate!

I'm just about to power pct myself after about 9 months of cycling and cruising. Had an estrogen problem so cruised the last 7 weeks to balance it out! Actually looking forward to coming off for awhile!

Will be following the power pct to a Third, so 20000iu of HCG will be used.

Any pointers or tips?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

J4MES said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> I'm just about to power pct myself after about 9 months of cycling and cruising. Had an estrogen problem so cruised the last 7 weeks to balance it out! Actually looking forward to coming off for awhile!
> 
> ...


Only to grin and bare it mate because it's going to take you a good while to recover from 9 months on (i would have thought). Don't lose patience and jump back on gear is my only advice.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Would be PCT Days 55 and 56 but I'm not taking any meds

I've stopped all meds. I feel great now, a couple of days after dropping the SERMS my libido has come back (aided by proviron for a couple days but i've dropped that too now.) I'm back to feeling the same as i did a couple weeks back whilst i was in Spain, i can only put my problems down to estrogen? No idea, still plan on getting bloods done in 3 or 4 weeks time regardless.

The knee is on the mend, I've made great progress with the physio over the past 2 weeks and it won't be long before I'm running down the wing with Zabaletta style overlaps and whipping in crosses. I've missed football more than i've missed leg days that's for sure. I've started squatting again but keeping the weights light. I'll hit legs again this weekend and test the waters with some different movements, leg extensions has been a no-no but after stretching out my quad and hamstring the pain (which is concentrated through my kneecap) fades. I'll see how i get on.

Anyway time to actually get some of my assignment done rather than winding people up about iphones.

enjoy your weekends all. This thread is coming to an end next week. It's been emotional.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Enjoyed reading this thread. Got up to pg 16, but seeing as I'm work and now needed haha I've skipped to the end. I will read the rest this evening as it's like starting a book and missing out a chapter or two. Well mate, all I have up to now is praise. Couldn't find the 'dark part' you mentioned? Re some of us may empathise, did you delete it? Hope the knee fully recover bud.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

sciatic said:


> Enjoyed reading this thread. Got up to pg 16, but seeing as I'm work and now needed haha I've skipped to the end. I will read the rest this evening as it's like starting a book and missing out a chapter or two. Well mate, all I have up to now is praise. Couldn't find the 'dark part' you mentioned? Re some of us may empathise, did you delete it? Hope the knee fully recover bud.


thanks mate. No i don't think i deleted anything, check out the other few pages there are a couple of funny stories in there i think.

I'm more than likely going to start a bulk cycle during the winter so I'll start a new thread. I'll post the link here.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Only to grin and bare it mate because it's going to take you a good while to recover from 9 months on (i would have thought). Don't lose patience and jump back on gear is my only advice.


Vary person depending mate I guess judging my speaking to people who have been on longer! Longs I can maintain sexual function I will be happy! Spoke to.hackskii as well so that should. Help


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

J4MES said:


> Vary person depending mate I guess judging my speaking to people who have been on longer! Longs I can maintain sexual function I will be happy! Spoke to.hackskii as well so that should. Help


Good luck though mate. I was on for 5 months and last jab was 9th August. Libido is still well down, i can perform but i rarely want to. I'll get bloods done but unfortunately I'm a silly boy and didn't get a reference test.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Good luck though mate. I was on for 5 months and last jab was 9th August. Libido is still well down, i can perform but i rarely want to. I'll get bloods done but unfortunately I'm a silly boy and didn't get a reference test.


Some people recover with a click of a finger some struggle! I do want to come off and going to follow the power pct to a dot!

Some are saying run hcg before the clomid and nolva some are saying run clomid and nolva while blasting the hcg


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

J4MES said:


> Some people recover with a click of a finger some struggle! I do want to come off and going to follow the power pct to a dot!
> 
> Some are saying run hcg before the clomid and nolva some are saying run clomid and nolva while blasting the hcg


Best bet is to run HCG during cycle. I advise taking Nolva while you are blasting HCG, start the clomid immediately after.


----------

